# Politics and News > Rants, Opinions, Observations >  People can be pricks

## Taylor

I'm going to vent

so today the weather sucked. There were some really bad thunderstorms with a shit ton of lightning and the lightning was pretty much on top of you for like a good hour. My car finally died about a month ago and so I've been taking the bus trying to save money but I also have to walk like two miles to get to the bus stop and today I got caught in the weather going back to the bus stop from work. 

I was little more than halfway when all that bad lightning started to hit and so I ran into a neighborhood and took shelter on someone's front porch. Well like 5 minutes go by and a woman starts yelling from inside her house at me and told me that I can't stand there. I told her that the weather is bad and I'm too scared to be out in it and that I'll leave once the lightning stops. She said no and told me to go somewhere else. 

So I did and ran across the street to another house and was waiting there until it wasn't so dangerous. I get that someone doesn't want a person hanging out on their porch but the lightning was intense and scary and right on top of us. I was soaked, I had a long walk still to go, and I didn't want to risk getting hurt. God forbid someone understands and is cool about it, but no, instead it's basically a F you. I obviously made it home not long after that and now I'm dry and warm and safe, but what a prick. It just made me mad, and disappointed too.

----------

Jets (07-12-2014),LongTermGuy (07-10-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

Glad you're okay, Tay. It can be very scary in a lightning/thunder storm. And dangerous!

----------

fyrenza (07-15-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

It's called property.  People don't want strangers on their property in this day and age.  I admit I would not like it either.

I'm sorry about your misfortune though.

----------

JustPassinThru (07-11-2014),Old Ridge Runner (07-11-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy

~ "really bad thunderstorms with a shit ton of lightning and the lightning was pretty much on top of you for like a good hour." ~ 

`I too am glad your fine Tay.....*some Folks are not good on analyzing a situation...Roll with it and stay strong...

----------


## michaelr

> I'm going to vent
> 
> so today the weather sucked. There were some really bad thunderstorms with a shit ton of lightning and the lightning was pretty much on top of you for like a good hour. My car finally died about a month ago and so I've been taking the bus trying to save money but I also have to walk like two miles to get to the bus stop and today I got caught in the weather going back to the bus stop from work. 
> 
> I was little more than halfway when all that bad lightning started to hit and so I ran into a neighborhood and took shelter on someone's front porch. Well like 5 minutes go by and a woman starts yelling from inside her house at me and told me that I can't stand there. I told her that the weather is bad and I'm too scared to be out in it and that I'll leave once the lightning stops. She said no and told me to go somewhere else. 
> 
> So I did and ran across the street to another house and was waiting there until it wasn't so dangerous. I get that someone doesn't want a person hanging out on their porch but the lightning was intense and scary and right on top of us. I was soaked, I had a long walk still to go, and I didn't want to risk getting hurt. God forbid someone understands and is cool about it, but no, instead it's basically a F you. I obviously made it home not long after that and now I'm dry and warm and safe, but what a prick. It just made me mad, and disappointed too.


Hi Tay. Nice you're on. Not all are pricks. Some are just worried, TV shows do that. Glad you made it home.

Signed, your non-prick e-buddy, michaelr

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-11-2014),fyrenza (07-15-2014),Taylor (07-11-2014)

----------


## jackalope

Wow, that sucks. Can't even lend an unused porch to a drenched soul in a lightening storm. Boo

----------

LongTermGuy (07-10-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Were there no businesses around?  service station, bus stop with canopy??   Tay ran into a neighborhood.  Actually, Tay is rather lucky.  She could have been shot.  I'd keep that in mind.   I'm sorry.  I don't know the area of course or what your options were.   I don't think I'd do what you did though.

----------


## Sheldonna

It's called reality and living in the real world.  Get used to it.  Yes, there are aholes in every city and probably on every street corner.  And yes you will occasionally be unlucky enough to interact with one of them.  Especially in the workplace.

But most people are good and generous and willing to lend a hand, especially to a young person.  You just got a dose of "real" today, but there you are...safe and sound and warm and dry.  Perhaps.... someone up above is trying to tell you something....?

----------

JustPassinThru (07-11-2014),LongTermGuy (07-10-2014)

----------


## Dan40

> I'm going to vent
> 
> so today the weather sucked. There were some really bad thunderstorms with a shit ton of lightning and the lightning was pretty much on top of you for like a good hour. My car finally died about a month ago and so I've been taking the bus trying to save money but I also have to walk like two miles to get to the bus stop and today I got caught in the weather going back to the bus stop from work. 
> 
> I was little more than halfway when all that bad lightning started to hit and so I ran into a neighborhood and took shelter on someone's front porch. Well like 5 minutes go by and a woman starts yelling from inside her house at me and told me that I can't stand there. I told her that the weather is bad and I'm too scared to be out in it and that I'll leave once the lightning stops. She said no and told me to go somewhere else. 
> 
> So I did and ran across the street to another house and was waiting there until it wasn't so dangerous. I get that someone doesn't want a person hanging out on their porch but the lightning was intense and scary and right on top of us. I was soaked, I had a long walk still to go, and I didn't want to risk getting hurt. God forbid someone understands and is cool about it, but no, instead it's basically a F you. I obviously made it home not long after that and now I'm dry and warm and safe, but what a prick. It just made me mad, and disappointed too.


PRIVATE PROPERTY!

You knock on the door and explain your problem and fear.

You do not commandeer someone's private property and demand cordiality.

----------

Calypso Jones (07-10-2014),Conservative Libertarian (07-11-2014),Old Ridge Runner (07-11-2014),Sled Dog (07-11-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

If I saw a little slip of a girl like Tay on my porch I wouldn't be alarmed in the least. I'd probably give her a hot chocolate and a plate of cookies while she waited. People are paranoid.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-11-2014),LongTermGuy (07-11-2014)

----------


## Sled Dog

> I'm going to vent
> 
> so today the weather sucked. There were some really bad thunderstorms with a shit ton of lightning and the lightning was pretty much on top of you for like a good hour. My car finally died about a month ago and so I've been taking the bus trying to save money but I also have to walk like two miles to get to the bus stop and today I got caught in the weather going back to the bus stop from work. 
> 
> I was little more than halfway when all that bad lightning started to hit and so I ran into a neighborhood and took shelter on someone's front porch. Well like 5 minutes go by and a woman starts yelling from inside her house at me and told me that I can't stand there. I told her that the weather is bad and I'm too scared to be out in it and that I'll leave once the lightning stops. She said no and told me to go somewhere else. 
> 
> So I did and ran across the street to another house and was waiting there until it wasn't so dangerous. I get that someone doesn't want a person hanging out on their porch but the lightning was intense and scary and right on top of us. I was soaked, I had a long walk still to go, and I didn't want to risk getting hurt. God forbid someone understands and is cool about it, but no, instead it's basically a F you. I obviously made it home not long after that and now I'm dry and warm and safe, but what a prick. It just made me mad, and disappointed too.


You really REALLY need to start looking on the bright side of things.

Ted Bundy wasn't home, was he?

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Were there no businesses around?  service station, bus stop with canopy??   Tay ran into a neighborhood.  Actually, Tay is rather lucky.  She could have been shot.  I'd keep that in mind.   I'm sorry.  I don't know the area of course or what your options were.   I don't think I'd do what you did though.


Yes.

If someone were to pull that in my neighborhood...come up, uninvited, onto my porch or patio...he'd get acquainted with Mr. Mossberg.  The odds are, either the person is casing the house or is looking to muster to overwhelm residents in a forcible entry.

NO...EFFIN...WAY.

I have had weather-related breakdowns.  I recall once, I was passing through a nice neighborhood in my ultra-beater, an old Postal Service jeep, which didn't like rain.  Went through a big puddle and the engine quit.

I needed to make a call to adjust an appointment.  This was a few years before cellular phones.

An older couple held me on the STOOP, in a pouring rain, while they handed out the cordless phone...this after dialing it for me to be sure I was calling a local number.  The front door was chained...the story I had was just off the weird scale.  They didn't call the cops, only because this being a nice extraurban new neighborhood, there WERE no police patrols - only the County Sheriff.

Today they'd have been more sensitive still, and rightly so.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> If I saw a little slip of a girl like Tay on my porch I wouldn't be alarmed in the least. I'd probably give her a hot chocolate and a plate of cookies while she waited. People are paranoid.


Little girls can pack big guns. 

Or have tough boyfriends.

Bernadine Dohrn was a mere slip of a girl once, too...who took singular delight in such joys as learning of what the Manson crazies did to Sharon Tate.

----------

Calypso Jones (07-11-2014)

----------


## Taylor

> Were there no businesses around?  service station, bus stop with canopy??   Tay ran into a neighborhood.  Actually, Tay is rather lucky.  She could have been shot.  I'd keep that in mind.   I'm sorry.  I don't know the area of course or what your options were.   I don't think I'd do what you did though.


There are two routes that i've learned that get me to where I need to go. One route is along a pretty busy road that has restaurants and stuff like that and then there is a route that cuts through some neighborhoods. The route that goes through the neighborhoods cuts off like 10 minutes of walking time. It's a good neighborhood area so that's why I don't mind cutting through it, walking on the sidewalks and stuff, and it feels safer than going along that other road. I wasn't going to get under a tree obviously and I didn't want to go onto someone's porch but I also wasn't in the mood to get struck by lightning. I didn't know what to do so I did what I did.

----------


## Taylor

> Yes.
> 
> If someone were to pull that in my neighborhood...come up, uninvited, onto my porch or patio...he'd get acquainted with Mr. Mossberg.  The odds are, either the person is casing the house or is looking to muster to overwhelm residents in a forcible entry.
> 
> NO...EFFIN...WAY.
> 
> I have had weather-related breakdowns.  I recall once, I was passing through a nice neighborhood in my ultra-beater, an old Postal Service jeep, which didn't like rain.  Went through a big puddle and the engine quit.
> 
> I needed to make a call to adjust an appointment.  This was a few years before cellular phones.
> ...


I can see the headline now: "20 year old female shot and killed by homeowner after she stood on his porch seeking shelter from a lightning storm." "The homeowner was interviewed and said that he feared for his life when the soaked girl with unnatural colors in her hair commandeered his porch in an effort to protect herself from the passing storm, but in his opinion was most likely studying the property for a future crime against him.""I had no choice but to protect myself and his property from the unknowns," he said.

Don't you think it's kind of sad and pathetic when someone's first reaction to something is to kill it?

----------

jackalope (07-11-2014)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I can see the headline now: "20 year old female shot and killed by homeowner after she stood on his porch seeking shelter from a lightning storm." "The homeowner was interviewed and said that he feared for his life when the soaked girl with unnatural colors in her hair commandeered his porch in an effort to protect herself from the passing storm, but in his opinion was most likely studying the property for a future crime against him.""I had no choice but to protect myself and his property from the unknowns," he said.
> 
> Don't you think it's kind of sad and pathetic when someone's first reaction to something is to kill it?


I did see the headline:

_SHARON TATE, THREE OTHERS, FOUND DEAD IN RITUAL SLAYING_

This is the world we live in, now.  Liberalism and liberal nihilism has made it so.

Deal with it.

----------


## Taylor

> I did see the headline:
> 
> _SHARON TATE, THREE OTHERS, FOUND DEAD IN RITUAL SLAYING_
> 
> This is the world we live in, now.  Liberalism and liberal nihilism has made it so.
> 
> Deal with it.


youre ridiculous

----------


## JustPassinThru

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sharon_Tate

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles...n#Tate_murders_On the night of August 8, Manson directed Watson to take Atkins, Linda Kasabian, and Patricia Krenwinkel to "that house where Melcher used to live" and "totally destroy everyone in [it], as gruesome as you can."[5]:463468[50] He told the women to do as Watson would instruct them.[5]:176184, 258269 Krenwinkel was one of the early Family members and one of the hitchhikers who had allegedly been picked up by Dennis Wilson.[5]:250253 The current occupants of the house at 10050 Cielo Drive, all of whom were strangers to the Manson followers, were movie actress Sharon Tate, wife of famed director Roman Polanski and eight and a half months pregnant; her friend and former lover Jay Sebring, a noted hairstylist; Polanski's friend and aspiring screenwriter Wojciech Frykowski; and Frykowski's lover Abigail Folger, heiress to the Folger coffee fortune.[5]:2838  Tate's husband, Polanski, was in London working on a film project; Tate  had been visiting with him and had returned to the United States only  three weeks earlier.[citation needed]_
_When the murder team arrived at the entrance to the Cielo Drive  property, Watson, who had been to the house on at least one other  occasion, climbed a telephone pole near the gate and cut the phone line.[23] It was now after midnight, August 9, 1969._
_Backing their car to the bottom of the hill that led up to the place,  the group parked there and walked back up to the house. Thinking the  gate might be electrified or rigged with an alarm,[5]:176184 they climbed a brushy embankment at its right and dropped onto the grounds._
_Just then, headlights came their way from farther within the angled  property. Watson ordered the women to lie in the bushes. He then stepped  out and ordered the approaching driver, 18-year-old student and hi-fi  enthusiast Steven Parent,  to halt. As Watson leveled a 22-caliber revolver at Parent, the  frightened youth begged Watson not to hurt him, claiming that he  wouldn't say anything. Watson first slashed at Parent with a knife,  giving him a defensive slash wound on the palm of his hand (severing  tendons and tearing the boy's watch off his wrist), then shot him four  times in the chest and abdomen. Watson then ordered the women to help  push the car further up the driveway[5]:2225[50]_
_After traversing the front lawn and having Kasabian search for an  open window of the main house, Watson cut the screen of a window. Watson  told Kasabian to keep watch down by the gate; she walked over to Steven  Parent's Rambler and waited.[5]:258269[5]:176184[50] He then removed the screen, entered through the window, and let Atkins and Krenwinkel in through the front door.[5]:176184_
_As Watson whispered to Atkins, Frykowski awoke on the living-room couch; Watson kicked him in the head.[50] When Frykowski asked him who he was and what he was doing there, Watson replied, "I'm the devil, and I'm here to do the devil's business."[5]:176184[50]_
_On Watson's direction, Atkins found the house's three other occupants and, with Krenwinkel's help,[5]:176184, 297300  brought them to the living room. Watson began to tie Tate and Sebring  together by their necks with rope he'd brought and slung up over a beam.  Sebring's protest  his second  of rough treatment of the pregnant  Tate prompted Watson to shoot him. Folger was taken momentarily back to  her bedroom for her purse, out of which she gave the intruders $70.  After that, Watson stabbed the groaning Sebring seven times.[5]:2838[50]_
_Frykowski's hands had been bound with a towel. Freeing himself,  Frykowski began struggling with Atkins, who stabbed at his legs with the  knife with which she had been guarding him.[50]  As he fought his way toward and out the front door, onto the porch,  Watson joined in against him. Watson struck him over the head with the  gun multiple times, stabbed him repeatedly, and shot him twice.[50] Watson broke the gun's right grip in the process._
_Around this time, Kasabian was drawn up from the driveway by  "horrifying sounds". She arrived outside the door. In a vain effort to  halt the massacre, she told Atkins falsely that someone was coming.[5]:258269[50]_
_Inside the house, Folger had escaped from Krenwinkel and fled out a bedroom door to the pool area.[5]:341344, 356361  Folger was pursued to the front lawn by Krenwinkel, who stabbed  and  finally, tackled  her. She was dispatched by Watson; her two assailants  had stabbed her 28 times.[5]:2838[50]  As Frykowski struggled across the lawn, Watson murdered him with a  final flurry of stabbing. Frykowski was stabbed a total of 51 times.[5]:2838, 258269[50]_
_Back in the house, Tate pleaded to be allowed to live long enough to  have her baby, and even offered herself as a hostage in an attempt to  save the life of her unborn child; her killers would have none of it, as  either Atkins, Watson, or both killed Tate, who was stabbed 16 times.[5]:2838 Watson later wrote that Tate cried, "Mother ... mother ..." as she was being killed.[50]_
_Earlier, as the four Family members had headed out from Spahn Ranch,  Manson had told the women to "leave a sign ... something witchy".[50]  Using the towel that had bound Frykowski's hands, Atkins wrote "pig" on  the house's front door, in Tate's blood. En route home, the killers  changed out of bloody clothes, which were ditched in the hills, along  with their weapons.[5]:8490, 176184[50]_
_In initial confessions to cellmates of hers at Sybil Brand Institute, Atkins would say she killed Tate.[5]:8490 In later statements to her attorney, to prosecutor Vincent Bugliosi, and before a grand jury, Atkins indicated Tate had been stabbed by Tex Watson.[5]:163174, 176184 In his 1978 autobiography, Watson said that he stabbed Tate and that Atkins never touched her.[50]  Since he was aware that the prosecutor, Bugliosi, and the jury that had  tried the other Tate-LaBianca defendants were convinced Atkins had  stabbed Tate, he falsely testified that he did not stab her.[51]_ 
Ridiculous?  A sweet young twentysomething?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bernard...Bianca_murders_

Dohrn was criticized for comments she made about the murders of actress Sharon Tate and retail store owners Leno and Rosemary LaBianca by the Charles Manson clan. In a speech during the December 1969 "War Council" meeting organized by the Weathermen, attended by about 400 people in Flint, Michigan,  Dohrn said, "First they killed those pigs, then they ate dinner in the  same room with them, then they even shoved a fork into the pig Tate's  stomach! Wild!"[20] In greeting each other, delegates to the war council often spread their fingers to signify the fork.__[11]_

Shall I also dig up photos of the Manson "family"?
 
Nice kids; wouldn't hurt a flea...

----------


## Taylor

1969? Seriously? Are you void of context? What you posted has no comparison to me standing on a porch during a bad thunderstorm. Again, ridiculous, and super paranoid.

----------


## patrickt

Frightened people often act like pricks but some prefer thinking everyone is a prick. Some like to think that people are, by nature, pricks and have to be properly controlled by the government. I wonder what would have happened if you'd knocked on the door and told the woman you were afraid of thunder and asked permission to shelter on the porch?

 As I read your post I also wondered what time of day it was that you were heading home from work. 

The photo from 1969 was posted to show that innocent-looking women can do horrible things. Wasn't out of context at all.

----------

Calypso Jones (07-11-2014),Conservative Libertarian (07-11-2014)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> Frightened people often act like pricks but liberals prefer thinking everyone is a prick. Liberals like to think that people are, by nature, pricks and have to be properly controlled by the government. I wonder what would have happened if you'd knocked on the door and told the woman you were afraid of thunder and asked permission to shelter on the porch?


I live in the country. This sounds like the proper way to do it.

----------

Toefoot (07-11-2014)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> 1969? Seriously? Are you void of context? What you posted has no comparison to me standing on a porch during a bad thunderstorm. Again, ridiculous, and super paranoid.


It's exactly the same.  The Manson girls didn't look like Manson girls, EITHER...and certainly not to the young people inside the house.

Times change - and we've changed FOR THE WORSE.  People were shocked and outraged in 1969.  Today they'd be heralding Charlie Manson as a liberator of the poor, the excluded, the discriminated.  Like they do now with the Occupy Sh!t vermin.

Things are MORE dangerous, not less so.  You don't have to like it, but if you deny reality like you're doing, you're gonna have a lot of hurt feelings and perceived slights and grudges.

Try living in reality.  It's a hard place; but easier than making the rest of the world conform to your pot-influenced fantasies.

----------


## Trinnity

Okay, okay. Geez.

You go up on someone's porch, ya take yer chances. It is what it is. 

Having said that, I can't blame Tay AT ALL for trying to get out of a thunderstorm. I'm just glad no one hurt her. People are pissy, people are nice. It's a mixed bag.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-11-2014),fyrenza (07-15-2014),jackalope (07-11-2014),LongTermGuy (07-11-2014),Toefoot (07-11-2014)

----------


## Toefoot

Tay, screw 'em. Some people suck no matter how old you are and no matter what front porch you may find yourself on.

Stash that money away and get yourself a good used car. I myself drove only hoopty for almost 20 years even though I did not have to.

Something to be said for a hoopty, people do not park close to you or approach you for spare change all the while your bank account thanks you. Although when I was dating in Chicago I had one woman refuse to ride in it......oh well.






> I'm going to vent
> 
> so today the weather sucked. There were some really bad thunderstorms with a shit ton of lightning and the lightning was pretty much on top of you for like a good hour. My car finally died about a month ago and so I've been taking the bus trying to save money but I also have to walk like two miles to get to the bus stop and today I got caught in the weather going back to the bus stop from work. 
> 
> I was little more than halfway when all that bad lightning started to hit and so I ran into a neighborhood and took shelter on someone's front porch. Well like 5 minutes go by and a woman starts yelling from inside her house at me and told me that I can't stand there. I told her that the weather is bad and I'm too scared to be out in it and that I'll leave once the lightning stops. She said no and told me to go somewhere else. 
> 
> So I did and ran across the street to another house and was waiting there until it wasn't so dangerous. I get that someone doesn't want a person hanging out on their porch but the lightning was intense and scary and right on top of us. I was soaked, I had a long walk still to go, and I didn't want to risk getting hurt. God forbid someone understands and is cool about it, but no, instead it's basically a F you. I obviously made it home not long after that and now I'm dry and warm and safe, but what a prick. It just made me mad, and disappointed too.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-11-2014),jackalope (07-11-2014),LongTermGuy (07-11-2014)

----------


## Toefoot

She is young and life is for learning.




> I live in the country. This sounds like the proper way to do it.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Okay, okay. Geez.
> 
> You go up on someone's porch, ya take yer chances. It is what it is. 
> 
> Having said that, I can't blame Tay AT ALL for trying to get out of a thunderstorm. I'm just glad no one hurt her. People are pissy, people are nice. It's a mixed bag.


First, a public building.

Second choice, a bus shelter or pavilion.

Third...pick a garage.  ASK, if practicable.  You may have to try more than one shelter...grandma, living alone, is gonna be more cautious than someone who's competing in the Mister Universe runoff.

But to think that she has a RIGHT to squat on someone's porch uninvited...WRONG.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> youre ridiculous


no.  he's not Tay.   You took a chance, those people would have taken a chance.  People who intend harm intentionally look little, weak, innocent, helpless.   And then they wreak such hell on earth.   Maybe that would be a good lesson for you to learn.   to keep YOU safe.    Surely I don't have to explain this do I?   I don't want strangers in my house, or on my property for that matter.    Too much potential for bad things to happen.  That's really a shame that this has happened in this country, but there it is.

I hope you're never in that situation again....but don't put yourself in a potentially bad situation either.  GEt that car fixed asap.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-11-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

okay here's the deal.   And this just shows that when you try to tell some young people there are certain things that have potentially bad outcomes and you just don't trespass, then YOU get called ridiculous or worse.   

Would I tell my daughter, walking to work and back, 'hey, if there's a storm, feel free to trespass on someone's private property and take shelter on their porch.'   HELL NO.  I WANT my daughter coming home safe and sound.  So SHOOT ME.    There is just too much potential for bad things in such a scenario.

Sure, lib thinking.  It's always someone else's prickishness that is the problem.  Know what.  Property is a valid concern of people. Who the hell are you to think you can just go trespassing wherever the hell you want??   I'm not talking to Tay here, I'm addressing the UNIVERSAL YOU.

Would I take shelter on a porch.  HELL NO.   I would NOT be without my car.  GET IT FIXED for your own SAFETY.  Does this take an older person on here to be able to grasp this concept of property and responsibility??

----------


## JustPassinThru

> okay here's the deal.   And this just shows that when you try to tell some young people there are certain things that have potentially bad outcomes and you just don't trespass, then YOU get called ridiculous or worse.   
> 
> Would I tell my daughter, walking to work and back, 'hey, if there's a storm, feel free to trespass on someone's private property and take shelter on their porch.'   HELL NO.  I WANT my daughter coming home safe and sound.  So SHOOT ME.    There is just too much potential for bad things in such a scenario.
> 
> Sure, lib thinking.  It's always someone else's prickishness that is the problem.  Know what.  Property is a valid concern of people. Who the hell are you to think you can just go trespassing wherever the hell you want??   I'm not talking to Tay here, I'm addressing the UNIVERSAL YOU.
> 
> Would I take shelter on a porch.  HELL NO.   I would NOT be without my car.  GET IT FIXED for your own SAFETY.  Does this take an older person on here to be able to grasp this concept of property and responsibility??


The young people today think socialism, collectivism, no ownership, no property...is all "kewel."

Comes from a lack of insight; lack of introspection; too much indoctrination by the wrong kinds of people.  

They'll learn; as has been learned dozens of times before.  But in learning, our society will be destroyed or nearly so...sadly, they could have learned painlessly and without sorrow from simply the right kind of instruction.

----------

Jim Scott (07-12-2014)

----------


## Taylor

> It's exactly the same.  The Manson girls didn't look like Manson girls, EITHER...and certainly not to the young people inside the house.
> 
> Times change - and we've changed FOR THE WORSE.  People were shocked and outraged in 1969.  Today they'd be heralding Charlie Manson as a liberator of the poor, the excluded, the discriminated.  Like they do now with the Occupy Sh!t vermin.
> 
> Things are MORE dangerous, not less so.  You don't have to like it, but if you deny reality like you're doing, you're gonna have a lot of hurt feelings and perceived slights and grudges.
> 
> Try living in reality.  It's a hard place; but easier than making the rest of the world conform to your pot-influenced fantasies.


No, they are not the same

My pot influenced fantasies? What a stupid thing to say.

----------


## squidward

> The young people today think socialism, collectivism, no ownership, no property...is all "kewel."
> 
> Comes from a lack of insight; lack of introspection; too much indoctrination by the wrong kinds of people.  
> 
> They'll learn; as has been learned dozens of times before.  But in learning, our society will be destroyed or nearly so...sadly, they could have learned painlessly and without sorrow from simply the right kind of instruction.


is it time for the morning rumination already ?

----------


## Taylor

> The young people today think socialism, collectivism, no ownership, no property...is all "kewel."
> 
> Comes from a lack of insight; lack of introspection; too much indoctrination by the wrong kinds of people.  
> 
> They'll learn; as has been learned dozens of times before.  But in learning, our society will be destroyed or nearly so...sadly, they could have learned painlessly and without sorrow from simply the right kind of instruction.


I was just trying to get out of the bad weather for a few minutes until it passed. I didn't do it because it's cool or because of socialism or any other ridiculous thing like that.

----------


## Calypso Jones

what we're trying to tell you tay is that it wasn't a good idea.  And you were lucky.  

How is the car situation coming along?

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-11-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> is it time for the morning rumination already ?



yeah.  is that a problem for you?

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I was just trying to get out of the bad weather for a few minutes until it passed. I didn't do it because it's cool or because of socialism or any other ridiculous thing like that.


No, you thought it was okay to trespass on someone's front porch either because you think they're wrong to assert their right to be left alone in their home and/or because the pot in your bloodstream kept you from understanding why they'd have a problem with it.

Older people, who understand people's innate desire for personal space; who respect private property; who know that socialism fails because when everything is everybody's, than nothing is anybody's...and who mostly do NOT have THC in their bloodstream...they have no trouble grasping this.

----------


## Sheldonna

> I can see the headline now: "20 year old female shot and killed by homeowner after she stood on his porch seeking shelter from a lightning storm." "The homeowner was interviewed and said that he feared for his life *when the soaked girl with unnatural colors in her hair* commandeered his porch in an effort to protect herself from the passing storm, but in his opinion was most likely studying the property for a future crime against him.""I had no choice but to protect myself and his property from the unknowns," he said.
> 
> *Don't you think it's kind of sad and pathetic when someone's first reaction to something is to kill it?
> 
> *


Personally....I think it's kind of sad and pathetic.....when someone has to have "unnatural colors"" in their hair.   :Smiley20: 

You're going to learn, sooner or later (probably later and probably the hard way), that appearances are everything when forming "first impressions".

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-11-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> It's called property.  People don't want strangers on their property in this day and age.  I admit I would not like it either.
> 
> I'm sorry about your misfortune though.


True.  We're a nation of pussies and the woman was just scared of Tay.  

I think the main factor here was fear, not being mean.  

FWIW, inside a car is safe from lightening.  Don't touch metal and realize the car is sitting up on non-conductive material like rubber tires filled with air.  As far as lightening goes, it was more dangerous standing on the porch.

The wind could knock down a tree onto a car and crush it, but it could do the same to a porch.  The safest place is actually inside a building.

A Naval Aviation maxim is "A superior pilot is a pilot who uses their superior judgement to avoid those situations requiring use of their superior skills".  This is applicable to daily life.  My humble recommendation @Tay is to download some weather apps to your phone and learn how to use them.

My favorites are MyRadar, AccuWeather and WeatherBug but I also have a few others like Nooly and Weather.

----------


## Taylor

> what we're trying to tell you tay is that it wasn't a good idea.  And you were lucky.  
> 
> How is the car situation coming along?


It costs too much to fix it. I don't really have enough money saved up to go buy a used car right now so I am having to try and save what I can. I am trying to see if a friend of mine could drop me off on days that our schedules kind of line up but it won't be all the time. I'll just have to suck it up for now. My lease on my apartment is getting close to being up though and so I am thinking of trying to move closer to work and maybe just buying a bike until i can afford a car again.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I can see the headline now: "20 year old female shot and killed by homeowner after she stood on his porch seeking shelter from a lightning storm." "The homeowner was interviewed and said that he feared for his life when the soaked girl with unnatural colors in her hair commandeered his porch in an effort to protect herself from the passing storm, but in his opinion was most likely studying the property for a future crime against him.""I had no choice but to protect myself and his property from the unknowns," he said.
> 
> Don't you think it's kind of sad and pathetic when someone's first reaction to something is to kill it?











Maybe if Sharon Tate or Abigail Folger had had a Mossberg, things would have been a little different for them.

That's what's sad.

You are DAMNED LUCKY.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> It costs too much to fix it. I don't really have enough money saved up to go buy a used car right now so I am having to try and save what I can. I am trying to see if a friend of mine could drop me off on days that our schedules kind of line up but it won't be all the time. I'll just have to suck it up for now. My lease on my apartment is getting close to being up though and so I am thinking of trying to move closer to work and maybe just buying a bike until i can afford a car again.


what state are you in if you don't mind my asking. You don't have to answer.   The cost of living...is what I'm getting at.

----------


## Sheldonna

> Tay, screw 'em. Some people suck no matter how old you are and no matter what front porch you may find yourself on.
> 
> Stash that money away and get yourself a good used car. I myself drove only hoopty for almost 20 years even though I did not have to.
> 
> Something to be said for a hoopty, people do not park close to you or approach you for spare change all the while your bank account thanks you. Although when I was dating in Chicago I had one woman refuse to ride in it......oh well.


One good thing about driving an old car....hehehe.....

is that it's always there where you parked it when you come out of that store!  You never have to worry about someone stealing it.  Hell, I keep expecting those professional beggars to start offering ME spare change!  Love it.  Also....no need for paying $40/year for those yearly emissions tests that can (and have re: my trans am) cost you hundreds of dollars in repairs just to pass the damned test, which they make harder to pass constantly.  Insurance is practically nothing.  The only downside is....you don't want to plan any long trips in it.  Not practical.......

----------


## Katzndogz

If I saw a little slip of a girl hiding on my front porch, my first thought would be that my home was already surrounded by her criminal cohorts.  I'd make sure every gun in my possession was available.

During a hurricane I remember a woman was trying to get shelter in a home but no one would open the door.  Both of her children were swept away and died.  

http://hollywoodlife.com/2012/11/01/...-car-flooding/

While this is tragic.  There's no way I would have opened the door either.

----------


## Taylor

> what state are you in if you don't mind my asking. You don't have to answer.   The cost of living...is what I'm getting at.


I'm originally from washington but i'm living in florida right now

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I'm originally from washington but i'm living in florida right now


What part?  I lived in Jacksonville for 3.5 years, Pensacola for 8 and Tampa for 1 but commuted to work in Miami for several years too.  Overall, the state is too hot and muggy for me.  I like Texas much better.

----------


## Taylor

> What part?  I lived in Jacksonville for 3.5 years, Pensacola for 8 and Tampa for 1 but commuted to work in Miami for several years too.  Overall, the state is too hot and muggy for me.  I like Texas much better.


central florida. I hate it to be honest.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> central florida. I hate it to be honest.


Why?  Too many bugs?  The climate?  It can't be the cost of living.  That's dirt cheap.  No state taxes either.  

Gainesville?  Are you going to college?

----------


## Taylor

> Why?  Too many bugs?  The climate?  It can't be the cost of living.  That's dirt cheap.  No state taxes either.  
> 
> Gainesville?  Are you going to college?


It's too hot and humid and there's not a whole lot to do in my opinion, and there's only so many times you can go to the beach. I miss the weather where I grew up and I miss the scenery. I'd move back today if I could afford it, but that's another thing i'm trying to save up money to be able to do. As for the cost of living i'm in the orlando area and it's not that cheap in my opinion. I was taking a class at a community college but right now i'm just working.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> central florida. I hate it to be honest.


Move to central Wisconsin.  Lots of people your age there...a genteel coffeeshop-liberal culture.  Cost of living is dirt cheap; and incredibly enough, the economy is better than much of the United States.

But Wisconsin winters are kinda why people move to Florida.

----------


## NuYawka

> If I saw a little slip of a girl like Tay on my porch I wouldn't be alarmed in the least. I'd probably give her a hot chocolate and a plate of cookies while she waited. People are paranoid.


lol, cookies?  :Smile:

----------


## Sheldonna

> okay here's the deal.   And this just shows that when you try to tell some young people there are certain things that have potentially bad outcomes and you just don't trespass, then YOU get called ridiculous or worse.   
> 
> Would I tell my daughter, walking to work and back, 'hey, if there's a storm, feel free to trespass on someone's private property and take shelter on their porch.'   HELL NO.  I WANT my daughter coming home safe and sound.  So SHOOT ME.    There is just too much potential for bad things in such a scenario.
> 
> Sure, lib thinking.  It's always someone else's prickishness that is the problem.  Know what.  Property is a valid concern of people. Who the hell are you to think you can just go trespassing wherever the hell you want??   I'm not talking to Tay here, I'm addressing the UNIVERSAL YOU.
> 
> Would I take shelter on a porch.  HELL NO.   I would NOT be without my car.  GET IT FIXED for your own SAFETY.  Does this take an older person on here to be able to grasp this concept of property and responsibility??


And with that, I have to share a personal anecdote.

One day in Houston I was home alone (hubby wasn't there it was just me) taking a shower when alluva sudden the water pressure dropped to practically nothing....and I was standing there with shampoo all over my head and wondering WTF???  I heard a voice right outside the window so grabbed a towel, got out of the shower, stood up on the toilet and opened the window and looked out.  There was a woman, probably in her mid-20's or early 30's, and a male kid, probably about 9 or 10, standing there and as I said "Uh...what are you doing?" she stood up and away from the water faucet....wiping water off of her face and said "Gettin a drink".  Due to the rather belligerant way she said it, I said (in my most sarcastic tone) "Well, help yourself!".  At which point she said in an even MORE sarcastic tone "I will!". 

 Well.....hell.  My temper flashed & flared at that point.  Oh hell no (I thought).  I'm tellin ya....I never thought I could get dressed (while wet) so damned fast as I did that day.  I was out the front door so fast MY head spun....lol.  I was after that bitch.  I saw her heading for the school about 4 blocks away and overtook her.  I don't remember what exactly I said to her, but needless to say....I unleashed verbally on her arrogant, mouthy self.  Wow.  Some people really DO have a lot of gall.  

Of course, I have no doubt that in her little mind....I was the "prick"...not her.  And her attitude re: going onto someone else's property, using their water (causing them to get soap in their eyes and get all 'mad wet hen'...lol) and then getting smart-mouthed about it is typical of most of the entitlement-minded lefties we have *today*.  This was back in the '80s but since then, these kind of people have only bred and multipled and created little aholes who now vote Democrat.  In these lefties' "minds"....that's not your house or your water.  It's there for them to 'share' and take what they want or need.....cause.....after all....you didn't build that!

----------

Jim Scott (07-12-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

I live out in the country and keep a Mossberg 500 by the door.

----------


## Captain Slackchain

> I'm going to vent
> 
> so today the weather sucked. There were some really bad thunderstorms with a shit ton of lightning and the lightning was pretty much on top of you for like a good hour. My car finally died about a month ago and so I've been taking the bus trying to save money but I also have to walk like two miles to get to the bus stop and today I got caught in the weather going back to the bus stop from work. 
> 
> I was little more than halfway when all that bad lightning started to hit and so I ran into a neighborhood and took shelter on someone's front porch. Well like 5 minutes go by and a woman starts yelling from inside her house at me and told me that I can't stand there. I told her that the weather is bad and I'm too scared to be out in it and that I'll leave once the lightning stops. She said no and told me to go somewhere else. 
> 
> So I did and ran across the street to another house and was waiting there until it wasn't so dangerous. I get that someone doesn't want a person hanging out on their porch but the lightning was intense and scary and right on top of us. I was soaked, I had a long walk still to go, and I didn't want to risk getting hurt. God forbid someone understands and is cool about it, but no, instead it's basically a F you. I obviously made it home not long after that and now I'm dry and warm and safe, but what a prick. It just made me mad, and disappointed too.


Had it been me I would have invited you in to wait out the storm, but that's me.

----------

fyrenza (07-15-2014),jackalope (07-11-2014),Taylor (07-11-2014)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> And with that, I have to share a personal anecdote.
> 
> One day in Houston I was home alone (hubby wasn't there it was just me) taking a shower when alluva sudden the water pressure dropped to practically nothing....and I was standing there with shampoo all over my head and wondering WTF???  I heard a voice right outside the window so grabbed a towel, got out of the shower, stood up on the toilet and opened the window and looked out.  There was a woman, probably in her mid-20's or early 30's, and a male kid, probably about 9 or 10, standing there and as I said "Uh...what are you doing?" she stood up and away from the water faucet....wiping water off of her face and said "Gettin a drink".  Due to the rather belligerant way she said it, I said (in my most sarcastic tone) "Well, help yourself!".  At which point she said in an even MORE sarcastic tone "I will!". 
> 
>  Well.....hell.  My temper flashed & flared at that point.  Oh hell no (I thought).  I'm tellin ya....I never thought I could get dressed (while wet) so damned fast as I did that day.  I was out the front door so fast MY head spun....lol.  I was after that bitch.  I saw her heading for the school about 4 blocks away and overtook her.  I don't remember what exactly I said to her, but needless to say....I unleashed verbally on her arrogant, mouthy self.  Wow.  Some people really DO have a lot of gall.  
> 
> Of course, I have no doubt that in her little mind....I was the "prick"...not her.  And her attitude re: going onto someone else's property, using their water (causing them to get soap in their eyes and get all 'mad wet hen'...lol) and then getting smart-mouthed about it is typical of most of the entitlement-minded lefties we have *today*.  This was back in the '80s but since then, these kind of people have only bred and multipled and created little aholes who now vote Democrat.  In these lefties' "minds"....that's not your house or your water.  It's there for them to 'share' and take what they want or need.....cause.....after all....you didn't build that!


Yup.

And meantime, our keepers and the masterminds in the Fuddrel Goobermint all want to JAM US INTO those hell-cities they've made.

And then some of us here wonder, or pretend to wonder, why cops have to shoot first and ask questions later.

I don't.  Hell NO, I don't.

----------

Sheldonna (07-12-2014)

----------


## Taylor

I knew that I was trespassing on someone else's property when I went on that porch. I didn't feel entitled or believe that I was entitled to be there. I was scared of the weather and so I found the closest place I could find to protect myself. I wasn't there for more than a few minutes before she told me to leave which I did. I didn't cuss, yell, or complain at her. I tried to tell her why I was there but she still told me to leave, which I did. It did not cross my mind that someone would shoot me for doing what I did, maybe it should have, but it didn't. I wasn't trying to get caught in that thunderstorm or trying to cause problems.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Do what I do when taking shelter during a thunderstorm...stand under a big tree.

Oh, wait...

----------


## Sheldonna

> I knew that I was trespassing on someone else's property when I went on that porch. I didn't feel entitled or believe that I was entitled to be there. I was scared of the weather and so I found the closest place I could find to protect myself. I wasn't there for more than a few minutes before she told me to leave which I did. I didn't cuss, yell, or complain at her. I tried to tell her why I was there but she still told me to leave, which I did. It did not cross my mind that someone would shoot me for doing what I did, maybe it should have, but it didn't. I wasn't trying to get caught in that thunderstorm or trying to cause problems.


Nobody could have gotten away with shooting you just for taking shelter on their porch.  But that does not mean that nobody would have shot you for being on their porch.  There are people everywhere that do stuff like that out of either fear or sheer meanness.  It's not illegal to walk up to someone's door, knock and ask a question (sales people and religious loons do it all the time), which is what you should have done (*respectfully ask* if you could shelter there til the storm let up).  But if your appearance is that of a punk rocker (weird colored hair) ....your chances of getting a "yes" to that question are slim and none. 

Just saw a blurb on Big Brother the other day.  The first one voted out was a female that proudly proclaimed herself to b a liberal.  But it wasn't her liberalness that got her voted off.  It probably wasn't even her blue hair.  It was her attitude.

 Just sayin....

----------


## squidward

> yeah.  is that a problem for you?


just curious

----------


## Sheldonna

> Had it been me I would have invited you in to wait out the storm, but that's me.


Yeah, but you're a guy....right?  Most guys would invite a young, fairly attractive female in under ANY weather conditions....lol.

----------

NuYawka (07-11-2014)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Do what I do when taking shelter during a thunderstorm...stand under a big tree.
> 
> Oh, wait...


You can use a big TV or business radio antenna...you know, the thirty-foot-tall ones?...they're great to hang a tarp on, temporary shelter.

Ignore how your hair is starting to stand up.  That's just static electrici......

----------


## squidward

> Maybe if Sharon Tate or Abigail Folger had had a Mossberg, things would have been a little different for them.


Was Sharon Tate standing on someone's front porch during a thunder storm too, or was there a point to your post ?

----------


## Sheldonna

> I live out in the country and keep a Mossberg 500 by the door.


Do you keep your door unlocked?  (vacationing criminal walks up, opens front door, reaches in, grabs Mossberg, walks off laughing his ass off)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Do you keep your door unlocked?  (vacationing criminal walks up, opens front door, reaches in, grabs Mossberg, walks off laughing his ass off)


No.

He wants to see if his gun goes out into the street and on a rampage.

You know...people don't kill people; guns kill people...

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Had it been me I would have invited you in to wait out the storm, but that's me.


and you'd have been crazy to take a stranger up on that, Tay.  I mean slackchain might be a really nice person but you don't know who is behind that door.

----------


## Sheldonna

> You can use a big TV or business radio antenna...you know, the thirty-foot-tall ones?...they're great to hang a tarp on, temporary shelter.
> 
> Ignore how your hair is starting to stand up.  That's just static electrici......


I've heard that playing golf while whining to God in a thunderstorm is always a fun choice.

----------


## Captain Slackchain

> Yeah, but you're a guy....right?  Most guys would invite a young, fairly attractive female in under ANY weather conditions....lol.


She's a kid, if that's really her picture. She could have had milk and cookies.

----------


## Sheldonna

> No.
> 
> He wants to see if his gun goes out into the street and on a rampage.
> 
> You know...people don't kill people; guns kill people...


Yeah.  I have to chastise my guns all the time for that.  In fact, my Judge is now grounded for the rest of the week.

----------


## Captain Slackchain

> and you'd have been crazy to take a stranger up on that, Tay.  I mean slackchain might be a really nice person but you don't know who is behind that door.


So it's okay to trespass on other people's property but wrong to accept their hospitality?

Sorry, I am just not that cynical. Not yet, anyway.

----------


## Calypso Jones

I like Central Florida.    Did you choose florida because of the weather?   Have you tried to get a job with Disney?

----------


## Sheldonna

> She's a kid, if that's really her picture. She could have had milk and cookies.


Pervert!  lmao!

----------


## Katzndogz

Stranger danger works both ways.   A slip of a girl taking shelter on a porch has no idea whether she would ever walk off that porch either.  If someone in the home doesn't know what the girl really represents, the girl doesn't know what's in that house either.

----------


## Captain Slackchain

> Pervert!  lmao!


Michael Jackson is dead.

You know, Mrs. Slackchain and I were talking about this the other day. When she sees a group of young blacks approaching her, she keeps a close eye on them for fear she is going to have one of them clobber her and knock her out. It's a damn shame we have let the few evil ones in the world divide us.

But, have it your way. If she comes on my porch I'll pull a gun on her.

----------


## Sheldonna

> So it's okay to trespass on other people's property but wrong to accept their hospitality?
> 
> *Sorry, I am just not that cynical. Not yet, anyway*.


That's ok.  It only takes the _one time_ for you to change your tune.

----------


## Sheldonna

> Michael Jackson is dead.
> 
> You know, Mrs. Slackchain and I were talking about this the other day. When she sees a group of young blacks approaching her, she keeps a close eye on them for fear she is going to have one of them clobber her and knock her out. It's a damn shame we have let the few evil ones in the world divide us.
> 
> But, have it your way. If she comes on my porch I'll pull a gun on her.


Oh....my.  Now you're doing what most lefties do....tsk tsk.  Putting words into other people's mouths even while exhibiting no sense of humor.

Sad, that.

----------


## Calypso Jones

How many times have people gotten into a house posing as something else....let me see.  OH YEAH...48 hours ago:  the guy dressed in the FED EX outfit that got into the house and head shot everyone in the house.  The only survivor was the 15 year old girl with a shot to the head. She is given the credit for telling the lahw the killer's next stop.

----------

Sheldonna (07-11-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

The Captain is selling one of his boats.   A prospective buyer, either drunk or drugged, got angry with him and has threatened to come over and shoot the Captain and his bride.  

I'm waitin'.   He's gonna make it to the door.    :Wink:

----------


## Captain Slackchain

> That's ok.  It only takes the _one time_ for you to change your tune.


Oh, I have had more than one chance to give up on the human race. I am sure I'll have a lot more.

----------


## Dan40

> I've heard that playing golf while whining to God in a thunderstorm is always a fun choice.


Lee Trevino is famous for that.

The lighting siren blew during a tournament and Trevino was walking to the shelter holding a 1 iron over his head.  When asked why, he said, "Even GOD can't hit a 1 iron!"

----------


## Sheldonna

> Oh, I have had more than one chance to give up on the human race. I am sure I'll have a lot more.


Count on it.

----------


## Sheldonna

> Lee Trevino is famous for that.
> 
> The lighting siren blew during a tournament and Trevino was walking to the shelter holding a 1 iron over his head.  When asked why, he said, "Even GOD can't hit a 1 iron!"


Lol!!!

----------


## Captain Slackchain

> Count on it.


The God I know watches out for drunks, stupid people, and children, and I have been all of the above at one time or another. I know showing hospitality to a stranger makes me a certified stupid person, but I believe in Jesus, so I'm covered. 

Mrs. Slackchain wanted me to mention that she would make tea for the girl - no ulterior motives, I promise.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> *Do you keep your door unlocked?*  (vacationing criminal walks up, opens front door, reaches in, grabs Mossberg, walks off laughing his ass off)


Come find out!

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Come find out!


good grief.

----------

LongTermGuy (07-11-2014)

----------


## Sheldonna

> The God I know watches out for drunks, stupid people, and children, and I have been all of the above at one time or another. I know showing hospitality to a stranger makes me a certified stupid person, but I believe in Jesus, so I'm covered. 
> 
> Mrs. Slackchain wanted me to mention that *she would make tea for the girl* - no ulterior motives, I promise.


Lol.  But here is the thing.  You (or I) can sit here all day and comment on what we "would" have done in such a situation.  It doesn't mean a damn thing in reality.  Because none of us knows exactly (and truthfully) what we would do for certain in any given situation or set of circumstances until it happens.  But it does make us feel awfully good to claim how hospitable we would have been, eh?

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> good grief.


Seriously.

----------


## Sheldonna

> Come find out!


You really don't wanna do that.....lol.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Its nice to be hospitable to strangers. That worked better in other times.  most of the time I guess. maybe not.  But too much can happen now that people are not inclined to do that.

I had two very nice women come up to my car and ask for a ride home.   I would have liked to help them....but I want to be alive for my grandchildren.  I can't take that chance.

----------


## Captain Slackchain

> Lol.  But here is the thing.  You (or I) can sit here all day and comment on what we "would" have done in such a situation.  It doesn't mean a damn thing in reality.  Because none of us knows exactly (and truthfully) what we would do for certain in any given situation or set of circumstances until it happens.  But it does make us feel awfully good to claim how hospitable we would have been, eh?


I was standing in a hock shop one day and there was a couple in there trying to pawn their wedding set. The pawnbroker gave them a pittance for the jewelry and we all went outside at the same time. I just happened to have that much cash on me and gave them the money and told them to get their wedding rings back. I never saw them again. I have been taken advantage of, stolen from, and have had my reputation smeared. But one of these days I just might be right.

I do that because there were a couple of people along the way who did the same for me and I never got the chance to pay them back.

----------

Sheldonna (07-11-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> You really don't wanna do that.....lol.


Why?

----------


## Sheldonna

> I was standing in a hock shop one day and there was a couple in there trying to pawn their wedding set. The pawnbroker gave them a pittance for the jewelry and we all went outside at the same time. I just happened to have that much cash on me and gave them the money and told them to get their wedding rings back. I never saw them again. I have been taken advantage of, stolen from, and have had my reputation smeared. But one of these days I just might be right.
> 
> I do that because there were a couple of people along the way who did the same for me and I never got the chance to pay them back.


The world needs more people like you.  Alas.....quite the opposite is occuring.

----------


## Captain Slackchain

> The world needs more people like you.  Alas.....quite the opposite is occuring.


The world will never be a trusting place until we start trusting each other. It doesn't work all the time, but when it does...

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I was standing in a hock shop one day and there was a couple in there trying to pawn their wedding set. The pawnbroker gave them a pittance for the jewelry and we all went outside at the same time. I just happened to have that much cash on me and gave them the money and told them to get their wedding rings back. I never saw them again. I have been taken advantage of, stolen from, and have had my reputation smeared. But one of these days I just might be right.
> 
> I do that because there were a couple of people along the way who did the same for me and I never got the chance to pay them back.


It's called "paying it forward" and I've done similar acts, although I doubt as much money as you gave that couple.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> I was standing in a hock shop one day and there was a couple in there trying to pawn their wedding set. The pawnbroker gave them a pittance for the jewelry and we all went outside at the same time. I just happened to have that much cash on me and gave them the money and told them to get their wedding rings back. I never saw them again. I have been taken advantage of, stolen from, and have had my reputation smeared. But one of these days I just might be right.
> 
> I do that because there were a couple of people along the way who did the same for me and I never got the chance to pay them back.


That was a genuine act of goodness, and I am genuinely moved by it.  And inspired.

----------


## Sheldonna

> The world will never be a trusting place until we start trusting each other. It doesn't work all the time, but when it does...


I have grown cynical and pessimistic.  I freely admit that.  So no....I only fully trust people that I know now.  I learned the hard way.  That said, I do seem to be able to somehow discern whether folks that I don't know that I interact with these days are good people.  It's weird.  I never could do that before.

----------


## Sheldonna

> Its nice to be hospitable to strangers. That worked better in other times.  most of the time I guess. maybe not.  But too much can happen now that people are not inclined to do that.
> 
> I had two very nice women come up to my car and ask for a ride home.   I would have liked to help them....but I want to be alive for my grandchildren.  I can't take that chance.


I used to be approached by female beggars in Houston all the time.  Problem is....there was an infamous duo of women going around robbing and mugging folks back then.  So after the first few times of giving them something, I started telling them to back off (CHL training).  It's sad that it has come to that.

----------


## Captain Slackchain

> It's called "paying it forward" and I've done similar acts, although I doubt as much money as you gave that couple.


It was nothing, right around $50 as I recall, it was what I had brought along to make a purchase I didn't make. I wasn't paying it forward as much as I was paying it backward.

----------


## Captain Slackchain

> That was a genuine act of goodness, and I am genuinely moved by it.  And inspired.


It meant more to them than it did to me. But, I was glad to do it.

----------


## Captain Slackchain

Do any of you know the story, Les Miserables?

It's about a convict who gets out of prison on parole. A Bishop gives him food and shelter, and he steals some items from the Bishop's house. When he is arrested and brought before the Bishop, the Bishop gives him two gold candlesticks and tells the police that he gave the rest of the loot to the convict. He then tells the convict to make something out of himself with the money. The convict goes on and for the rest of his life he tries to live up to the Bishop's commission.

Those acts of kindness by the Bishop can change someone's life, it changed mine.

Mrs. Slackchain calls it "Random acts of kindness and senseless beauty".

----------

Sheldonna (07-11-2014)

----------


## Micketto

> But to think that she has a RIGHT to squat on someone's porch uninvited...WRONG.


Where in the world did she say she had a "right" to anything ?

Wtf is it with you people who put words in peoples' mouths, or put things in a context they were never intended, and then start your arguments from there ?

ffs, the girl said she was "mad" and "disappointed".

Nowhere did she claim she had a right to stand on anyone's porch.


People should learn to fkn read before their auto-anger switches on.

----------

LongTermGuy (07-11-2014)

----------


## Victory

> I can see the headline now: "20 year old female shot and killed by homeowner after she stood on his porch seeking shelter from a lightning storm." "The homeowner was interviewed and said that he feared for his life when the soaked girl with unnatural colors in her hair commandeered his porch in an effort to protect herself from the passing storm, but in his opinion was most likely studying the property for a future crime against him.""I had no choice but to protect myself and his property from the unknowns," he said.
> 
> *Don't you think it's kind of sad and pathetic when someone's first reaction to something is to kill it*?


Yep.  Your situation sucked.  And it had a short sighted, unsympathetic, UNCIVIL home owner.

On the other hand, this is why home owners need more guns.

If I were carrying and a person in a rain storm came by to spend some time on my dry porch and _IF_ I were somehow afraid he/she was casing the joint or wanted to do me some harm I'd go out on the porch and chat.  I'm carrying.  There's no reason in the world why I should yell from a window to get the hell off my porch and there'd be no reason to chain my door and reach a cordless phone through the gap.  I should be able to go out there holstered or concealed, and just chat and be neighborly even if it's an urban environment.  Let's just be smart and decent about this.  Most people aren't going to hurt a home owner in that situation (or any other situation).

I'll bet you would have appreciated an understanding home owner who let you borrow her porch uncowered by your presence or your suspected "theiving" abilities.

Seriously, guns make a society civil.

----------


## Micketto

> Was Sharon Tate standing on someone's front porch during a thunder storm too, or was there a point to your post ?


No, and clearly no.

----------


## NuYawka

> The world will never be a trusting place until we start trusting each other. It doesn't work all the time, but when it does...


Impossible. 

There are people in our own FAMILIES that we can't trust.

It's just not possible.

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (07-11-2014)

----------


## Captain Slackchain

> Impossible. 
> 
> There are people in our own FAMILIES that we can't trust.
> 
> It's just not possible.


I used to think that, too. I had a long standing and justifiable grudge against my own brother for a wrong he had done me years ago, and then one Christmas I got in touch with him. We came to terms and today he is my best friend, hardly a day goes by when he doesn't call me to give me the news of what is going on in his life.

----------

NuYawka (07-11-2014)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> If I saw a little slip of a girl like Tay on my porch I wouldn't be alarmed in the least. I'd probably give her a hot chocolate and a plate of cookies while she waited. People are paranoid.



How do we really know that Tay is a "little slip of a girl"  For all we really know she is a bull dyke covered in tats and really really scary looking.  Furthermore, in today's world if she were a little girl and you gave her hot chocolate and cookies someone would accuse you of being a pedophile.  No, better to admonish them to carry an umbrella in the future.

----------


## Micketto

> I'm going to vent


Thanks for posting this.
Interesting, an excellent representation of the world we live in anymore, and causes a whole bunch of forum goofs to show their inanity.

You know you were "trespassing" and you knew there was risk. You made no claims to any "rights" and this was all clear in your posts. 
So there is no need to scold you.   No clue why they insist.  

Choosing the very small risk of being shot, over the risk of a lightning-filled sky in a neighborhood, where I assume trees were abundant (?)... was a smart decision.
I don't know anyone in real life who would ask you to leave their porch, but then again everyone I know, after seeing you walking in the storm would have invited you in.
Probably the difference between country living, and "neighborhoods"... I dunno.

The news anymore makes it seem the whole world is a fkd up mess.  People don't trust each other, don't like each other, and are willing to steal, hurt or kill anyone who keeps them from getting what they want.  Seeing this, or reading about it, as much as we all do... is what makes a homeowner distrust you and push you back out into the storm.

I'd like to think this woman is a better person than she exhibited, and that it was simply fear.
To be honest though... I don't really see things getting any better.
The country is so divided on it's politics, agendas and just plain suspicions.  
Things are too far gone, and the government we elect does nothing to help.

Obviously, we are all happy you are safe.
I hope things turn around for you and you're able to get back home and get the vehicle you need.
Had it been my porch... the only danger you'd be subject to... is being turned straight after coming in for dinner. ; )

That's not a lustful ego talking, that's...


Sigh... ok, it is.

----------

Jim Scott (07-12-2014)

----------


## Dan40

> Where in the world did she say she had a "right" to anything ?
> 
> Wtf is it with you people who put words in peoples' mouths, or put things in a context they were never intended, and then start your arguments from there ?
> 
> ffs, the girl said she was "mad" and "disappointed".
> 
> Nowhere did she claim she had a right to stand on anyone's porch.
> 
> 
> People should learn to fkn read before their auto-anger switches on.


Lets change his statement a bit.

Instead of 




> But to think that she has a RIGHT to squat on someone's porch uninvited...WRONG.


Change to,




> But to think that she MAY squat on someone's porch uninvited...WRONG.


Another person's personal property, you ask, you don't simply TAKE.

----------


## Taylor

> I like Central Florida.    Did you choose florida because of the weather?   Have you tried to get a job with Disney?


No I initially moved here with my then boyfriend after he convinced me to do it. I wasn't in the best place with my parents at the time so I moved. I got a job with disney when I first moved here but ended up quitting after a couple of months. I've considered trying it again but it's too big, too impersonal, and definitely not me.

----------


## Micketto

> Another person's personal property, you ask, you don't simply TAKE.


At least removing any made-up declaration of what she was "owed" keeps this more aligned with the reality of her post.  


So... to _your_ question, I would only say she didn't take anything except space.
Temporarily.
When no one else was using it.

I'm not saying it's OK to do that... and I'm sure she knew that too... but she harmed nothing and she made the best choice.

My post wasn't to argue this.... it was only to call out the guy for putting words in her mouth.

Human decency should have allowed her to stay there until the lightning cleared.
The country has lost most of that.

----------


## Dan40

> At least removing any made-up declaration of what she was "owed" keeps this more aligned with the reality of her post.  
> 
> 
> So... to _your_ question, I would only say she didn't take anything except space.
> Temporarily.
> When no one else was using it.
> 
> I'm not saying it's OK to do that... and I'm sure she knew that too... but she harmed nothing and she made the best choice.
> 
> ...


trespass.

----------


## Karl

> I'm going to vent
> 
> so today the weather sucked. There were some really bad thunderstorms with a shit ton of lightning and the lightning was pretty much on top of you for like a good hour. My car finally died about a month ago and so I've been taking the bus trying to save money but I also have to walk like two miles to get to the bus stop and today I got caught in the weather going back to the bus stop from work. 
> 
> I was little more than halfway when all that bad lightning started to hit and so I ran into a neighborhood and took shelter on someone's front porch. Well like 5 minutes go by and a woman starts yelling from inside her house at me and told me that I can't stand there. I told her that the weather is bad and I'm too scared to be out in it and that I'll leave once the lightning stops. She said no and told me to go somewhere else. 
> 
> So I did and ran across the street to another house and was waiting there until it wasn't so dangerous. I get that someone doesn't want a person hanging out on their porch but the lightning was intense and scary and right on top of us. I was soaked, I had a long walk still to go, and I didn't want to risk getting hurt. God forbid someone understands and is cool about it, but no, instead it's basically a F you. I obviously made it home not long after that and now I'm dry and warm and safe, but what a prick. It just made me mad, and disappointed too.


I wouldnt mind if ya stood on my porch and @Tay you are welcome to be there anytime

----------


## Micketto

> trespass.


Already addressed.

----------


## NuYawka

> I wouldnt mind if ya stood on my porch and   @Tay you are welcome to be there anytime


Hey  @Tay - 

If you see this in Karl's driveway, keep walking to the next house. uploadfromtaptalk1405106163802.jpg






 :Smile:

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

What scares me about Tay's story is all those stories you read about where somebody walks up the wrong driveway in the dark and some trigger-happy paranoid blows the head off of some innocent person who just got lost.

Happens more than one would think.

----------

Karl (07-11-2014)

----------


## Micketto

> What scares me about Tay's story is all those stories you read about where some person walks up the wrong driveway in the dark and some trigger-happy paranoid blows the head off of some innocent person who just got lost.
> 
> Happens more than one would think.


Of course, but what are the odds...

Stormy lightning vs. unknown homeowner in a neighborhood she's familiar with.

You're correct in that you never know... and I would prefer people play it safe by avoiding trespassing. 
But it was a bad storm.... and I'm sure she was thinking the risk only involved being chased off... not casketed ; )

----------


## East of the Beast

Common sense would dictate that you would at least knock on the door and ask for permission.We are not a community state yet.

----------


## RMNIXON

I have sympathy for Tay's unfortunate situation. It seems very obvious to us that she meant no harm.


But what do we know about this woman? Does she live alone? Has she had trouble with intruders before?

In others words don't be so quick to judge.



On the other hand Tay does not know what she is getting into either, and I would be careful about knocking on strangers doors on a stormy night!

----------


## Roadmaster

I can't blame her for not wanting someone she didn't know on her porch but with the weather all she had to do was lock her front door, get her gun or bat and if you tried to get in, target practice.

----------


## squidward

> What scares me about Tay's story is all those stories you read about where somebody walks up the wrong driveway in the dark and some trigger-happy paranoid blows the head off of some innocent person who just got lost.
> 
> Happens more than one would think.


"all those stories"

----------


## Roadmaster

> What scares me about Tay's story is all those stories you read about where somebody walks up the wrong driveway in the dark and some trigger-happy paranoid blows the head off of some innocent person who just got lost.
> 
> Happens more than one would think.


 I think the opposite happens more. People are robbed and killed by not having a gun.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Don't you think it's kind of sad and pathetic when someone's first reaction to something is to kill it?


You need to get out and about so you can learn what people are really like.

There's a reason our species rose to the top of the food chain without an claws or teeth to speak of.

It's because we're instinctive killers without brakes.

----------


## Sled Dog

> youre ridiculous


Okay, then.  

Can you answer a serious question?

You know the lyrics to kumbaya, don't you?

Is everything smurfy, all the time?

Do the good guys always win in the end?

----------

NuYawka (07-11-2014)

----------


## Sled Dog

> Frightened people often act like pricks but some prefer thinking everyone is a prick. Some like to think that people are, by nature, pricks and have to be properly controlled by the government. I wonder what would have happened if you'd knocked on the door and told the woman you were afraid of thunder and asked permission to shelter on the porch?
> 
> As I read your post I also wondered what time of day it was that you were heading home from work. 
> 
> The photo from 1969 was posted to show that innocent-looking women can do horrible things. Wasn't out of context at all.


Reminds me of some TV show I watched years ago, debunking the so-called psychics.

There was this pair of women in Russia who claimed that they could channel facts about someone from just his photograph.  So the debunking team handed them a photo of a young man and they commenced the usual cold-reading drill of asking questions and making probing statements, none of which were answered by the team.   

Those oh-so powerful psychics didn't have the power to channel Ted Bundy's little secrets.

Sociopaths LOOK just like everyone else.

----------


## Sled Dog

> I was just trying to get out of the bad weather for a few minutes until it passed. I didn't do it because it's cool or because of socialism or any other ridiculous thing like that.



Nobody cares about that.  It's not important.

What is important is your refusal to recognize the basic truths about people.  Just because you're born cute doesn't mean they're going to be nice to you.

----------

NuYawka (07-11-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

Well my doors are mostly unlocked except at night. I also have three 20 something years olds in my house. Had 5 last year so it's not like she would have been seen as a threat. If the woman was old and alone, you have to respect her wishes.

----------


## Sled Dog

> It's too hot and humid and there's not a whole lot to do in my opinion, and there's only so many times you can go to the beach. I miss the weather where I grew up and I miss the scenery. I'd move back today if I could afford it, but that's another thing i'm trying to save up money to be able to do. As for the cost of living i'm in the orlando area and it's not that cheap in my opinion. I was taking a class at a community college but right now i'm just working.


A community college in Orlando?   The buildings weren't Y-shaped were they?  I heard they turned the old Navy Nuclear Power School on the now discarded Naval Training Center into a community college back in the 90's.

And it doesn't have to be raiining, especially not on Lightning Alley, for someone to get Fried By God.   That stuff can shoot miles sideways.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Well my doors are mostly unlocked except at night. I also have three 20 something years olds in my house. Had 5 last year so it's not like she would have been seen as a threat. If the woman was old and alone, you have to respect her wishes.


She has to respect the property owner's wished when they're young and healthy, too.

----------


## Roadmaster

> She has to respect the property owner's wished when they're young and healthy, too.


 True and you never know. My last uncle had one come to his porch but he was lucky he did see a car drive up and two people. The guy hid when she came up. How did that woman not know she had someone else with her. You have to be cautious these days.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Where in the world did she say she had a "right" to anything ?


By her bitching that the person that had a right to control who was on the porch told her to scram.

It's called an "inference".

Why else would the OP be whining about it?

----------


## Calypso Jones

It's more than being cute.   It's respect for property that is not your own.   Kids don't recognize the concept of someone else's property.   They trespass, think it's okay.  Expect other people to just automatically accept their right to be there.   They destroy their apartments, they vandalize, they don't pay their bills, they take advantage of friends and friends' parents.  strangers, relatives.    and more.

----------

Roadmaster (07-11-2014)

----------


## Sled Dog

> True and you never know. My last uncle had one come to his porch but he was lucky he did see a car drive up and two people. The guy hid when she came up. How did that woman not know she had someone else with her. You have to be cautious these days.


Just look at the scenario.

Resident is home alone, it's raining, and thus kinda dark outside, with freaky lightning, too.   The resident probably hasn't been paying attention to people approaching the house (and sounds are covered by the storm), then suddenly there's a strange woman on the porch acting suspicously...and storms themselves have the power to tickle instinct and get people nervous to begin with.

I say the scenario could have ended amicably if Tay had done one simple thing:  Screwing up the courtesy to knock on the door, introduce herself nicely and ASK POLITELY for permission to shelter from the storm.

Lurking on some stranger's porch, no matter what the excuse, is going to get the residents anxious and unfriendly.   That is totally human nature.

----------

Roadmaster (07-11-2014)

----------


## Taylor

> Okay, then.  
> 
> Can you answer a serious question?
> 
> You know the lyrics to kumbaya, don't you?
> 
> Is everything smurfy, all the time?
> 
> Do the good guys always win in the end?


Im not naive to how shitty the world can be. Being mad about this one thing that happened to me doesn't mean that I think everything is smurfy all of the time. Also that's not a serious question.

----------


## Taylor

> A community college in Orlando?   The buildings weren't Y-shaped were they?  I heard they turned the old Navy Nuclear Power School on the now discarded Naval Training Center into a community college back in the 90's.
> 
> And it doesn't have to be raiining, especially not on Lightning Alley, for someone to get Fried By God.   That stuff can shoot miles sideways.


I dont know what Y shaped buildings mean. It's called Valencia community college. I took a class there but the commute was too far out of the way and I also just didn't like it

----------


## Taylor

> By her bitching that the person that had a right to control who was on the porch told her to scram.
> 
> It's called an "inference".
> 
> Why else would the OP be whining about it?


I never said she couldn't control who was on her porch. I just wish she would have been cool about it and realize I meant no harm. I tried to explain to her why I was on her porch but she still kicked me off. I didn't yell or cuss her out for it, I left.

----------


## Taylor

> Well my doors are mostly unlocked except at night. I also have three 20 something years olds in my house. Had 5 last year so it's not like she would have been seen as a threat. If the woman was old and alone, you have to respect her wishes.


I did respect her wishes

----------


## Taylor

> Nobody cares about that.  It's not important.
> 
> What is important is your refusal to recognize the basic truths about people.  Just because you're born cute doesn't mean they're going to be nice to you.


Youre an asshole. That didn't even cross my mind when I ran on to her porch. I was tired of being wet and the lightning was getting really close so all I was going to do was stand there for a few minutes until I could keep making my way to the bus stop.

----------


## Taylor

> It's more than being cute.   It's respect for property that is not your own.   Kids don't recognize the concept of someone else's property.   They trespass, think it's okay.  Expect other people to just automatically accept their right to be there.   They destroy their apartments, they vandalize, they don't pay their bills, they take advantage of friends and friends' parents.  strangers, relatives.    and more.


I knew I was trespassing but I had no intention of doing anything to her or her house. I respect her property but I was just a little scared from the weather. I don't like lightning and so I just wanted to feel safer. I left when she told me to but I still did not have any intention of staying long anyway. Also I'm not one of these kids that destroys my apartment or vandalize. I pay my bills and typically have very little left over. I don't ever ask my parents or friends for money or anything like that.  I don't think it's right to clump all young people into that sort of thing.

----------

jackalope (07-12-2014)

----------


## Sheldonna

> I did respect her wishes


Maturity is the wisdom to take what people have told you re: their good advice and use it to learn from your mistakes.  Immaturity is sticking to your meme of wide-eyed innocence.  JS.....

----------


## Sheldonna

> I knew I was trespassing but I had no intention of doing anything to her or her house. I respect her property but I was just a little scared from the weather. I don't like lightning and so I just wanted to feel safer. I left when she told me to but I still did not have any intention of staying long anyway. Also I'm not one of these kids that destroys my apartment or vandalize. I pay my bills and typically have very little left over. I don't ever ask my parents or friends for money or anything like that.  I don't think it's right to clump all young people into that sort of thing.


Well the lady had no way of knowing that, despite you being a stranger and despite your appearance (weird colored hair), you were an upstanding young woman.  All she did know was that someone she didn't know was trying to hang out on her front porch and she got scared, being home alone.  And for that YOU called her a prick right here on this thread.

----------


## Taylor

> Well the lady had no way of knowing that, despite you being a stranger and despite your appearance (weird colored hair), you were an upstanding young woman.  All she did know was that someone she didn't know was trying to hang out on her front porch and she got scared, being home alone.  And for that YOU called her a prick right here on this thread.


I get what you're saying but I just wish she would have been a little more understanding. I was mad when I was typing this out the other day. She could be a really nice person but it just made me mad.

----------

Sheldonna (07-12-2014)

----------


## Sheldonna

> I get what you're saying but I just wish she would have been a little more understanding. I was mad when I was typing this out the other day. She could be a really nice person but it just made me mad.


There it is.  What I was hoping for.  Good action.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> I get what you're saying but I just wish she would have been a little more understanding. I was mad when I was typing this out the other day. She could be a really nice person but it just made me mad.


\
how understanding are you?    You want peace on earth...you start it.

----------


## Taylor

> \
> how understanding are you?    You want peace on earth...you start it.


Start peace? I didn't break any peace to begin with.

----------


## Mordent

Peace is overrated. Shitheads need to be put in their place from time to time.

----------

NuYawka (07-12-2014)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Start peace? I didn't break any peace to begin with.


You imposed yourself on the porch of a house where you didn't belong - by ANY definition or assessment.

At the very least, you - literally - "broke the peace."  More specifically and more seriously, you were trespassing; intruding; forcing yourself on people who didn't want to deal with your problems.

It all comes down to YOUR choice of actions.  YOU, not THEY, initiated a conflict.

----------


## Taylor

> You imposed yourself on the porch of a house where you didn't belong - by ANY definition or assessment.
> 
> At the very least, you - literally - "broke the peace."  More specifically and more seriously, you were trespassing; intruding; forcing yourself on people who didn't want to deal with your problems.
> 
> It all comes down to YOUR choice of actions.  YOU, not THEY, initiated a conflict.



bullshit

----------


## Jets

Tay,

you can hang out on my porch anytime. Just don't tell my other half.  :Wink:

----------

NuYawka (07-12-2014),Taylor (07-12-2014)

----------


## hoytmonger

Eight people got hit by lightning on a trail in Colorado very recently during a storm. One died, two were hospitalized, the other five were able to drive themselves to get medical attention.

Mother nature isn't someone you mess with.

On the other hand, you were trespassing... which is a criminal offense in most places and a violation of the property owners natural rights. It's likely the homeowner overreacted to a stranger being on their property, but you still have to respect their rights.

It's good that you found shelter elsewhere (by trespassing elsewhere) and you were okay. Don't get pissed at people who are within their rights to eject you from their property, you were the one that was ill prepared.

'It's no use to complain when you're caught out in the rain' - King Crimson

----------


## Mordent

> bullshit


What up with the new av? You need ruby slippers if you really want to go home...

----------


## Taylor

> What up with the new av? You need ruby slippers if you really want to go home...


I'll have to settle for my dirty white ones

----------


## NuYawka

@Tay, you could ring my bell anytime you want to.uploadfromtaptalk1405187535311.jpg

----------

Jets (07-12-2014)

----------


## NuYawka



----------


## Mordent

> I'll have to settle for my dirty white ones


You could've told me they were clean beige and I would've totally bitten.

----------


## Dan40

> Im not naive to how shitty the world can be. Being mad about this one thing that happened to me doesn't mean that I think everything is smurfy all of the time. Also that's not a serious question.


Perhaps you might direct your "mad" inward and chastise yourself for mishandling the situation.  Had you knocked on the door and ASKED permission, you might have had a different outcome than what you received from your trespass.

You've had a 'life lesson,' write in down.  There are thousands more in the future.

----------


## Mordent

I, for one, will mourn Tay's loss of innocence. I remember having similar faith in the kindness of strangers. Sometimes they actually are.

----------

Calypso Jones (07-13-2014),NuYawka (07-12-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> I knew I was trespassing but I had no intention of doing anything to her or her house. I respect her property but I was just a little scared from the weather. I don't like lightning and so I just wanted to feel safer. I left when she told me to but I still did not have any intention of staying long anyway. Also I'm not one of these kids that destroys my apartment or vandalize. I pay my bills and typically have very little left over. I don't ever ask my parents or friends for money or anything like that.  I don't think it's right to clump all young people into that sort of thing.


I see a lot of that sweetie...the vandalizing, the idea of their own sense of fairness..not realizing that life isn't fair, nobody ever told them it was.    If you're an exception then you're better than average.

Here's another thing though.  Why aren't you living close to your parents?  Maybe you should be in school with your base at your parent's home.   Having the base at home, being dependent on parents means respect for parent's wishes....sometime young people who know everything have a problem with that.     Although I'm sure there are lots of successful people who decided they couldn't stand to live at home and/or respect parents.    Not saying you, just thinking with my fingers.

----------


## NuYawka

> I see a lot of that sweetie...the vandalizing, the idea of their own sense of fairness..not realizing that life isn't fair, nobody ever told them it was.    If you're an exception then you're better than average.
> 
> Here's another thing though.  Why aren't you living close to your parents?  Maybe you should be in school with your base at your parent's home.   Having the base at home, being dependent on parents means respect for parent's wishes....sometime young people who know everything have a problem with that.     Although I'm sure there are lots of successful people who decided they couldn't stand to live at home and/or respect parents.    Not saying you, just thinking with my fingers.


Lots of parents out there are worse than their children.

----------


## pragmatic

> Start peace? I didn't break any peace to begin with.


Read the OP.  Have not read the rest of the thread.

You really do need to address your transportation situation.  Being over a mile from the bus stop is not a good start.  Especially when you are walking to even get there.

Get the car fixed.  Or by an inexpensive scooter.  Or ride a bike.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Lots of parents out there are worse than their children.



while I'm sure that is true in rare cases, for the most part it isn't.  It's more a problem that arises in the kid.

----------


## Taylor

> I see a lot of that sweetie...the vandalizing, the idea of their own sense of fairness..not realizing that life isn't fair, nobody ever told them it was.    If you're an exception then you're better than average.
> 
> Here's another thing though.  Why aren't you living close to your parents?  Maybe you should be in school with your base at your parent's home.   Having the base at home, being dependent on parents means respect for parent's wishes....sometime young people who know everything have a problem with that.     Although I'm sure there are lots of successful people who decided they couldn't stand to live at home and/or respect parents.    Not saying you, just thinking with my fingers.


My parents and I aren't on the best terms. They didn't like the idea of me moving here in the first place and rarely agree with my decisions anyway. Out of high school I was going to go to school in Washington close to home but I didn't want to live at home, I didn't want to borrow their money or have them pay for it, and I didn't want to take out loans. I wanted to do things on my own and I still want to do things on my own.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> bullshit


Not bullshit.

The world is not your chamberpot.  Not yours or anyone else's.

You have places where you belong; and places where you can be only at the consent of others.

That is the reality of it.  And if you think a Soviet-style dictatorship will get you the right to run roughshod anywhere you desire...you really don't know history.

And if you thing GOVERNMENT, ANY government, can get you that right...you forgot what happened to those World War II vets when they went to see an OUTSIDE, OPEN-AIR monument.

You've got a tough time ahead of you.

----------


## Mordent

> My parents and I aren't on the best terms. They didn't like the idea of me moving here in the first place and rarely agree with my decisions anyway. Out of high school I was going to go to school in Washington close to home but I didn't want to live at home, I didn't want to borrow their money or have them pay for it, and I didn't want to take out loans. I wanted to do things on my own and I still want to do things on my own.


There's nothing wrong with turning 18 and following your own path. You're smart, it'll get easier as time passes.

----------


## Sheldonna

> Yup.
> 
> And meantime, our keepers and the masterminds in the Fuddrel Goobermint all want to JAM US INTO those hell-cities they've made.
> 
> And then some of us here wonder, or pretend to wonder, why cops have to shoot first and ask questions later.
> 
> I don't.  Hell NO, I don't.


After watching those radical lefties at the border throwing rocks at our border control and acting all threatening & stuff....

I'd be advocating some 'shoot first and forget to ask questions later' the next time that crap happens.

----------


## Jim Scott

Interesting thread with a variety of comments reflecting the many facets of how we might respond to a stranger on our porch needing shelter from a storm.

Were I in Tay's situation (caught out in a thunderstorm) I probably would have walked up to the house, knocked on the door and asked permission to wait out the storm a few minutes.  While asking, I would have showed the homeowner my drivers license to identify myself and I would have explained how I got caught in the rain (car needs repair).  That may have assured the homeowner that I wasn't dangerous or casing her house as thieves do not show a potential robbery victim their ID.  If it didn't assure her, then I would have no choice but to leave.  However, I'm speaking as a homeowner and what it would take to allow a total stranger to stand on my porch in a thunderstorm. 

 It may seem petty but if the stranger standing on your front porch, even if not invited, slips and falls or is hurt in any way on your property, the homeowner is legally liable for their medical expenses.  Homeowners insurance covers this possibility.  

Were I in Tay's position (young woman alone) even if invited in, I would politely refuse for my own safety.  As the homeowner; a young woman, knocking on my door, showing me her ID and asking to stand on my porch for a few minutes to get out of the rain would have been allowed and no, I would not have invited her inside - for my safety and legal protection.

 To be candid, at 18, I probably would have done what Tay did and have felt annoyed if I had been chased off the porch.  Not because of any sense of entitlement but because I would have only seen the situation from my perspective;_ it's raining and lightning, I'm wet, I need shelter.  What do you care if I stand on your stupid porch, anyway?_  See how that works?  I think it's as much a maturity issue as one of entitlement thinking.  I also think the use of the slang word for the male sexual organ in the OP set the wrong tone but reflected, as Tay later stated, her immediate anger at the homeowner who asked her to leave.  

Anyway, Tay got home and dried off, untouched by lightning.  She has vented and received pages of replies to her vent so its all good.

*Jim*

----------

Sheldonna (07-12-2014)

----------


## Sheldonna

> I, for one, will mourn Tay's loss of innocence. I remember having similar faith in the kindness of strangers. Sometimes they actually are.


Yeah, sometimes you get lucky.  And other times you get unlucky.  Best not to push your luck though.  The reality of life in this world is harsh and cold and for the most part sucky.  It is what it is.

----------


## Sheldonna

> It may seem petty but *if the stranger standing on your front porch, even if not invited, slips and falls or is hurt in any way on your property, the homeowner is legally liable for their medical expenses*.  Homeowners insurance covers this possibility.


And that is the sad part that nowadays we are too afraid to do or allow anything because the cost to us could literally break us (sky-high homeowners insurance deductibles for any claim).  

I remember one time in Houston, the cutest little boy came to my door.  Couldn't have been more than 6 or 7 years old.  He asked me if he could go in my back yard and get a banana leaf.  I was caught off guard.  Having three grown boxers at the time in the back yard, I felt I had to tell him no...even tho I knew my dogs wouldn't hurt him, so I told him to come back with a parent and then he could get as many as he could carry.  So about a week later an adult man (looked east indian) knocked on the door and asked in pretty good English if he could cut a few leaves from my banana trees for an indian dish that called for fresh/new banana leaves.  I said no problem and escorted him to the back where he proceeded to cut several fresh, new leaves with a long knife he had with him.  I felt absolutely no danger and he thanked me and left with the leaves.  

Over the years and due to things we hear and see on the news, we become jaded and afraid to trust strangers.  Its sad but its just the way things are.

----------


## Dan40

> My parents and I aren't on the best terms. They didn't like the idea of me moving here in the first place and rarely agree with my decisions anyway. Out of high school I was going to go to school in Washington close to home but I didn't want to live at home, I didn't want to borrow their money or have them pay for it, and I didn't want to take out loans. I wanted to do things on my own and I still want to do things on my own.


ALL OF US, at age 18 knew EVERYTHING that you know.  Most of us get lucky and forget 75% of what you now "know."  Lucky because we learn that what you now know and we knew, is pure bullshit.

My parents too, were dumb as a sidewalk when I was 18.  But they got more WISE each year that I paid attention.

----------

NuYawka (07-12-2014)

----------


## patrickt

Two thoughts. A friend of mine spent too much time whining about someone he'd dealt with. Finally, I pointed out that after perhaps 100 different people he'd dealt with, the only one he could talk about was the dickhead.

Second thought. I've noticed that like often attracts like. If this is the only prick you meet in a month you're good. If you meet pricks every day you might consider my observation.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Two thoughts. A friend of mine spent too much time whining about someone he'd dealt with. Finally, I pointed out that after perhaps 100 different people he'd dealt with, the only one he could talk about was the dickhead.
> 
> Second thought. I've noticed that like often attracts like. If this is the only prick you meet in a month you're good. If you meet pricks every day you might consider my observation.


Great point and agreed.   People often focus on the negative and rarely on the positive.   It's odd.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

.Opps wrong thread

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Yeah, sometimes you get lucky.  And other times you get unlucky.  Best not to push your luck though.  The reality of life in this world is harsh and cold and for the most part sucky.  It is what it is.


that's true.   Sometimes you're as innocent as a babe and you get painted as the questionable guy in a given situation.  Life isn't fair and in life as in many other things, it is best to have a back up plan.    Personally.   I found that it was best not to have to depend or rely on others....oh yes, it is nice to be surprised with human kindness...but best not to count on it.

----------

Sheldonna (07-13-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> ALL OF US, at age 18 knew EVERYTHING that you know.  Most of us get lucky and forget 75% of what you now "know."  Lucky because we learn that what you now know and we knew, is pure bullshit.
> 
> My parents too, were dumb as a sidewalk when I was 18.  But they got more WISE each year that I paid attention.


It was amazing how they just kept getting smarter and smarter.   LoL

----------


## patrickt

Luck often gets blamed for stupid. I've lived in Oaxaca, Mexico, for fifteen years and never had a problem. A man came here from Ireland and was robbed nine times in six months. Luck? It's hard to tell because he was fuzzy on the details off all the "robberies". In one, he woke up on the floor of a low-class bar to realize two men were holding him down and a dwarf was going through his pockets. On the "robbery" he lost a few thousand pesos and 11 credit cards. I guess it's really unlucky to get falling down drunk in a rotten part of town and have 11 credit cards in your wallet. Yep, just bad luck.

----------


## Micketto

> By her bitching that the person that had a right to control who was on the porch told her to scram.
> 
> It's called an "inference".
> 
> Why else would the OP be whining about it?


Doesn't matter what you _inferred_.... nowhere did she _imply_ she had a right to stand on that woman's porch.

She was venting her frustration that the woman wouldn't let her stand on her porch to avoid the storm.

Not sure how you and so many others twist that into something to scold her over.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> To be candid, at 18, I probably would have done what Tay did and have felt annoyed if I had been chased off the porch.  Not because of any sense of entitlement but because I would have only seen the situation from my perspective;_ i_


I have done much the same at that age; and for both reasons - lack of perspective and sense of entitlement.

I was set right.  Probably it all started to click when I got my nose rearranged, courtesy of a Harris County, Texas, sheriff's deputy - this after lipping off to him while drunk.  I later got ZERO sympathy from even people my age in Houston.

And then, coming back North, I began to see the difference - between a culture which gave the law and other authority at least minimal respect, in Texas 1981, and the Northeast and Midwest - where contempt and chaos and anomie and social anarchy were tolerated, even labeled the norm.

It took years, but it finally sank in.  And it didn't sink in because people indulged my sense of entitlement - that was challenged and condemned, properly.

----------


## Dan40

> Doesn't matter what you _inferred_.... nowhere did she _imply_ she had a right to stand on that woman's porch.
> 
> *She was venting her frustration that the woman wouldn't let her stand on her porch to avoid the storm.
> *
> Not sure how you and so many others twist that into something to scold her over.


"*She was venting her frustration that the woman wouldn't let her stand on her porch to avoid the storm."

*Not sure how you cannot see that is her claiming and demanding her ENTITLEMENT to be on that porch.

SHE was breaking the law, trespassing, and complaining about the RIGHTFUL owner.
*
THAT'S ENTITLEMENT!
*

----------


## Victory

> I get what you're saying but I just wish she would have been a little more understanding. I was mad when I was typing this out the other day. She could be a really nice person but it just made me mad.


Just curious.  What if she came out onto the porch with you and started a conversation?

"Hi."
"Hi."
"Crappy weather we're having ain't it?"

Then you notice she has a holstered .38 on her belt.  Not menacing.  Not threatening.  It's just there.  What would your reaction be?  What would you be thinking and what would you do?

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Luck often gets blamed for stupid. I've lived in Oaxaca, Mexico, for fifteen years and never had a problem. A man came here from Ireland and was robbed nine times in six months. Luck? It's hard to tell because he was fuzzy on the details off all the "robberies". In one, he woke up on the floor of a low-class bar to realize two men were holding him down and a dwarf was going through his pockets. On the "robbery" he lost a few thousand pesos and 11 credit cards. I guess it's really unlucky to get falling down drunk in a rotten part of town and have 11 credit cards in your wallet. Yep, just bad luck.


Agreed.   To a large degree people make their own luck.   Attitude plays a large part.  Pastor Charles Swindoll once said "I am convinced that life is 10% what happens to me and 90% how I react to it."

Stephen Coonts, Navy pilot and author of "Flight of the Intruder" once wrote a piece about luck for Approach, the Naval Aviation safety magazine:




> *The Philosophy of Luck*
> By Stephen Coonts
> (From Approach Magazine, July- August 1995)
> 
> My father, a naval officer in World War II, used to tell me. You make your own luck. I think, in one sense, he was right. That is the kernel of truth Lt. Col. Haldane states in The Intruders: The thing we call luck is merely professionalism and attention to detail; its your awareness of everything that is going on around you; its how well you know and understand your airplane and your own limitations. Luck is the sum total of your abilities as an aviator. If you think your luck is running low, youd better get busy and make some more. Work harder. Pay more attention. Study your NATOPS (Air Force-1, the flight manual) more. Do better preflights.
> 
> Thats partly true. Youll certainly minimize your problems, but theres a limit to how much luck you can make. In The Intruders, Jake wrestles with the whole concept of luck. People tell him he is lucky to have so narrowly escaped disaster, yet he feels unlucky that he got so close to the edge. Luck is a banana peel, a slippery proposition. Are we unlucky because we had an accident, or lucky that it wasnt worse? Clearly, the perspective from which we view an event has a huge effect on its psychological import to us. This is the point that one of the characters in The Intruders makes to Jake referring to investments: Theres no such thing as bad news. Whether an event is good or bad depends on where youve got your money.
> 
> For example, statisticians might tell us there is a probability that the fleet will experience one cold cat shot (cold cat shot  an unsuccessful attempt at launching an aircraft from an aircraft carrier) this year. We all breathe a sigh of relief  only one. Yet the pilot it happens to will come face-to-face with absolute catastrophe, a disaster of the first order of magnitude. One cold cat shot a year in the fleet is a statistic, but one cold cat shot happening to you is a major event in your life  perhaps the major event  a crisis you may not survive.
> ...

----------

Sheldonna (07-14-2014)

----------


## Micketto

> "*She was venting her frustration that the woman wouldn't let her stand on her porch to avoid the storm."
> 
> *Not sure how you cannot see that is her claiming and demanding her ENTITLEMENT to be on that porch.
> 
> SHE was breaking the law, trespassing, and complaining about the RIGHTFUL owner.
> *
> THAT'S ENTITLEMENT!
> *


BS.

If I were walking in a storm through downtown Chicago, and a row of cab drivers took off through the light, keeping me from getting the rest of the way across...
I'd be mad.

Am I claiming I have a "right" to cross?
Am I claiming entitlement?

ffs, she was venting... and she has a "right" to vent.

----------

Taylor (07-14-2014)

----------


## Taylor

> Just curious.  What if she came out onto the porch with you and started a conversation?
> 
> "Hi."
> "Hi."
> "Crappy weather we're having ain't it?"
> 
> Then you notice she has a holstered .38 on her belt.  Not menacing.  Not threatening.  It's just there.  What would your reaction be?  What would you be thinking and what would you do?


I'd probably be a little bit nervous and I'd probably let her know that I don't mean her any harm or anything like that.

----------


## Taylor

> "*She was venting her frustration that the woman wouldn't let her stand on her porch to avoid the storm."
> 
> *Not sure how you cannot see that is her claiming and demanding her ENTITLEMENT to be on that porch.
> 
> SHE was breaking the law, trespassing, and complaining about the RIGHTFUL owner.
> *
> THAT'S ENTITLEMENT!
> *


It's not me claiming entitlement, it just pissed me off that she wasn't able to recognize the situation. The weather was shitty. I told her that I was just waiting out that part of the storm since I was walking and got caught in the weather and that the lightning was really bad, and it pissed me off that her paranoia and judgement of me was more important to her than her ability to possibly understand the situation and be cool. If I wanted to break in or do something bad then her telling me to leave wouldn't have mattered anyway.

----------


## Victory

> I'd probably be a little bit nervous and I'd probably let her know that I don't mean her any harm or anything like that.


And chances are she'd continue to be polite because she has no idea whether you're packing.  Maybe you're concealing and she doesn't know.  Doesn't matter because nobody really *wants* trouble.

And you two would have a decent conversation while the rain continues.  And then the rain would stop, you'd be on your way, and the conversation would end something like:

"Thanks for letting me use your porch."
"Have a nice day."

I put more blame on her than you (actually, I don't blame you).  I tend to trust people until they give me a reason not to.  That doesn't mean I'm a hitchhiking hippie.  It means that a person who pops up on my porch in a rain storm is MOST LIKELY just trying to keep dry.  Burglars are generally not meteorologists who time their activities to coincide with opportunistic weather.  That's common sense.  On the other hand burglars ARE certainly opportunists.

Had she been a decent human being with a gun she would have covered her bases and demonstrated how to be a good American.  But she didn't and so it's her loss and your dampness.

If you're a decent human being, not looking for a fight, sane, no felonies, and willing to be polite, I hope you own a gun.

----------


## Dan40

> It's not me claiming entitlement, it just pissed me off that she wasn't able to recognize the situation. The weather was shitty. I told her that I was just waiting out that part of the storm since I was walking and got caught in the weather and that the lightning was really bad, and it pissed me off that her paranoia and judgement of me was more important to her than her ability to possibly understand the situation and be cool. If I wanted to break in or do something bad then her telling me to leave wouldn't have mattered anyway.


Oh my bad.  Because the legal homeowner did not know what was in the head of the illegal trespasser, it is clearly the homeowners fault.

Now I've got it.

----------

East of the Beast (07-14-2014)

----------


## Micketto

> Oh my bad.  Because the legal homeowner did not know what was in the head of the illegal trespasser, it is clearly the homeowners fault.
> 
> Now I've got it.


Zzz...

Clearly you don't care for Tay....because that is the only reason you would continue arguing about this.

Otherwise, common sense alone would keep you from twisting it the way you insist on doing.

----------


## Dan40

> Zzz...
> 
> Clearly you don't care for Tay....because that is the only reason you would continue arguing about this.
> 
> Otherwise, common sense alone would keep you from twisting it the way you insist on doing.


How am I twisting her outright breaking of the law and completely RUDE behavior?

Had Tay the presence of mind and the MANNERS to knock on the door and plead her plight.

The homeowner might not have been so stupid in Tay and your eyes.

You and Tay are 100% wrong in this case and it is you twisting away from PERSONAL RESPONSIBILITY.

Tay has NO position here, you have no position here.

The homeowner was 100% justified in her reaction, and was justified in doing much worse.

Simple analysis.

If Tay shoud EVER face the same situation again, would she repeat her error, or would she have gained EXPERIENCE and  properly KNOCK and ask permission?
Learning from mistakes is experience, repeating mistakes is childish stupidity at all ages.

----------

East of the Beast (07-14-2014)

----------


## Micketto

> How am I twisting her outright breaking of the law and completely RUDE behavior?
> 
> Had Tay the presence of mind and the MANNERS to knock on the door and plead her plight.
> 
> The homeowner might not have been so stupid in Tay and your eyes.
> 
> You and Tay are 100% wrong in this case and it is you twisting away from PERSONAL RESPONSIBILITY.
> 
> Tay has NO position here, you have no position here.
> ...


Thank you for making my point.

No one has said the homeowner was stupid. Everyone has said they understand why the homeowner did what she did.
So yes, you're just twisting everyone's words, or just plain not reading, all because you want to make some stupid point about legalities and "rights".
Like this supposed law you claim she broke.  It is not against the law, or "rude", to walk onto someone's porch.

Sad that you live in an area that it's considered a personal affront, but I'd suggest moving.... not taking your anger out on Tay.


Can't respond to your angry rant about "repeating mistakes" since that, like most other stuff you've mentioned, has nothing to do with this.

----------


## patrickt

> Doesn't matter what you _inferred_.... nowhere did she _imply_ she had a right to stand on that woman's porch.
> 
> She was venting her frustration that the woman wouldn't let her stand on her porch to avoid the storm.
> 
> Not sure how you and so many others twist that into something to scold her over.


I wonder what would have happened if she'd asked to stand on the porch? I was working one day and the door to the office opened a bit. My desk was right by the door and an arm came in and a hand picked up my fountain pen. I stepped over and slammed the door. The man screamed, "I was just borrowing your pen." I guess he should have asked because I'm a prick.

----------


## Micketto

> I wonder what would have happened if she'd asked to stand on the porch? I was working one day and the door to the office opened a bit. My desk was right by the door and an arm came in and a hand picked up my fountain pen. I stepped over and slammed the door. The man screamed, "I was just borrowing your pen." I guess he should have asked because I'm a prick.


I have a feeling the person never would have answered the door.... but if she had, I would bet she'd have told her to leave.

I'd like to think that it's a case of someone just not understanding Tay's intentions... and would have let her stay there had she asked.

But in today's society, I have a feeling it's more of a "get the fk off my property", with no interest at all what the her intent was.

----------


## patrickt

> I have a feeling the person never would have answered the door.... but if she had, I would bet she'd have told her to leave.
> 
> I'd like to think that it's a case of someone just not understanding Tay's intentions... and would have let her stay there had she asked.
> 
> But in today's society, I have a feeling it's more of a "get the fk off my property", with no interest at all what the her intent was.


Wow, I never dealt with a fortune teller before. I have the "feeling" she would have opened the door, listened to Tay, and invited her in to have tea until the storm passed.

You and I are both reacting to a fantasy but my fantasy sure feels better than yours.

----------


## squidward

this sage like advice being bestowed upon Tay is both charming and entertaining to read.

----------


## NuYawka

So, to the people that say Tay was doing something illegal, and that the homeowner could've legally taken some kind of action - - - 

Does all this suddenly change if this happened on October 31st, as opposed to the other 364 days of the year?

----------


## Dan40

> So, to the people that say Tay was doing something illegal, and that the homeowner could've legally taken some kind of action - - - 
> 
> Does all this suddenly change if this happened on October 31st, as opposed to the other 364 days of the year?


No.  We have lighted pumpkins out and lights on.  Some houses have no decorations out and no outside lights.  The kids don't go to that house. [neither do I.]

And Tay was trespassing without a costume [assumption] and on one of the 364 wrong days.

And if it was 10/31 and pouring rain, I wouldn't be expecting any trespassers either.

Had Tay ever hinted that she had LEARNED a lesson instead of whining about someone being unwelcoming about THEIR property,  It might be different.

But Tay continues to post like she was right and the homeowner was wrong.  And the opposite is true.

----------


## Taylor

goddamn

----------


## Micketto

> Wow, I never dealt with a fortune teller before. I have the "feeling" she would have opened the door, listened to Tay, and invited her in to have tea until the storm passed.
> 
> You and I are both reacting to a fantasy but my fantasy sure feels better than yours.



I never realized someone stating they _"have a feeling she wouldn't... but if she did"_ was considered "fortune telling".

No offense, but I'm dealing in the real world.... not some feel-good version in your head.

The woman yelled through the window. 
If she were the type who would have answered her door... she would have opened her door.


.

----------


## Micketto

> No.  We have lighted pumpkins out and lights on.  Some houses have no decorations out and no outside lights.  The kids don't go to that house. [neither do I.]
> 
> And Tay was trespassing without a costume [assumption] and on one of the 364 wrong days.
> 
> And if it was 10/31 and pouring rain, I wouldn't be expecting any trespassers either.
> 
> Had Tay ever hinted that she had LEARNED a lesson instead of whining about someone being unwelcoming about THEIR property,  It might be different.
> 
> But Tay continues to post like she was right and the homeowner was wrong.  And the opposite is true.




Hey Einstein.... let me post just a few of Tay's comments posted last week in this very thread:




> I knew that I was trespassing on someone else's property when I went on  that porch. I didn't feel entitled or believe that I was entitled to be  there. I was scared of the weather and so I found the closest place I  could find to protect myself.





> I never said she couldn't control who was on her porch. I just wish she would have been cool about it





> I did respect her wishes


Tay doesn't have to "hint" that she learned a lesson, everyone learned from this thread.
And as far as this...
"But Tay continues to post like she was right and the homeowner was wrong"

The statements above prove you wrong.... 4 days before you even typed that.

It's funny.... there are quite a few well-known idiots who post here at TPF.... but even a couple people I never saw as idiots.... have turned out to be.
All because this girl was honest about an incident she experienced.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> goddamn


Fuckin' A!



Don't take comments too seriously, @Tay.   Reflect on ideas presented, but make your own decisions.  If a comment hurts, consider who made it.  If you think respect them, then give that comment more credence than someone who is always being a fucking asshole.

----------


## Dan40

> Hey Einstein.... let me post just a few of Tay's comments posted last week in this very thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tay doesn't have to "hint" that she learned a lesson, everyone learned from this thread.
> ...


Tay's comment that the homeowner PISSED Tay off was made,,,,,,,,,,,wait for it.

YESTERDAY!

Funny, the more immature the child, the more they refuse to face facts.

----------


## Micketto

> Tay's comment that the homeowner PISSED Tay off was made,,,,,,,,,,,wait for it.
> 
> YESTERDAY!
> 
> Funny, the more immature the child, the more they refuse to face facts.


Your claim was:  _"Tay continues to post like she was right and the homeowner was wrong"_

We already know she was mad.... she said so in the first post.

Show us where she said the homeowner was wrong "YESTERDAY!"... because what you just typed has nothing to do with your claim.

----------


## Dan40

> Your claim what that Tay said she was right and the homeowner was wrong.  Not that she was pissed.
> We've already agreed on that, genius.
> 
> Show us where she said the homeowner was wrong "YESTERDAY!"... because what you just typed has nothing to do with your claim.


Read #176 and change your diaper.

*" pissed me off that her paranoia and judgement of me was more important  to her than her ability to possibly understand the situation and be  cool."* 

Translated by anyone with remedial reading skills or better, that means the homeowner was WRONG in Tay's eyes.

----------


## patrickt

> I never realized someone stating they _"have a feeling she wouldn't... but if she did"_ was considered "fortune telling".
> 
> No offense, but I'm dealing in the real world.... not some feel-good version in your head.
> 
> The woman yelled through the window. 
> If she were the type who would have answered her door... she would have opened her door.
> 
> 
> .


Micketto, "I have a feeling" is no more the real world than was mine. We were both expressing a feeling, a belief, an expectation. Of course, you "feel" your was right but you don't know that. I don't know mine was right either. But, I do know that believing mine makes me feel better than you feel believing yours.

I was teaching a class to recruits for the police department. I commented that in twenty years I'd met perhaps a dozen evil people and some of those were unindicted politicians. A cop in the back of the room growled, "I meet that many evil people every day." I looked at the recruits and said, "He does but that says more about him and his view of people and the world than is does of reality."

And, if you think you'r fantasy is real and mine isn't, you need help.

----------


## fyrenza

TOTALLY Off-Topic :

I came in, early this morning,
saw the Title of this thread,
glanced over to see the Latest Post's author ~
it was Micketto ~

and was _THIS_ close to posting :  "Speak of the devil."

 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## East of the Beast

and some people don't have to be biotches when someone disagrees with their world view.

----------


## fyrenza

HOLLY FUCKING SHIT!!!

I just finished Page 3 of this,
and I'm HORRIFIED!!!

A LIGHTNING storm, and your best recommendation is a freakin' BUS SHELTER???
I suppose a 500' water tower would have been your NEXT "best choice" for her?

My God!

MY first thought, if I was so worried about her being an axe murderer,
would have been to grab a weapon,
conceal it on my person,

then go and find out if she was okay,
or if there was MORE of a problem than just the lightning and rain.

HOW *AFRAID* are y'all, ffs???

And you've SEEN what she looks like ~
a little bit of paying attention to her body language as she told you what she was doing there
SHOULD set your minds at ease.

Though I agree that Asking Permission would have been a nice touch,

I can also see where THAT would have infringed upon the occupant's ... effort.
(i.e. an older person, having to get up to answer the door,
to "allow" someone to "stand there," during a STORM)

And come to think of it,
I would be MORE suspicious of someone trying to kiss my ass like that,
figuring that they were trying to weasel their way INTO my house.

<sigh>  I'm just ... flabbergasted that y'all's FIRST thought would be 
that she was some cult member,
the likes of the Manson followers.

Back to Page 4.

Mang, I sure h0p this goes UP from here,
because there ISN'T much further down it could go.

----------

NuYawka (07-15-2014),Taylor (07-15-2014)

----------


## Micketto

Eh... nm

----------


## Sled Dog

> It's not me claiming entitlement, it just pissed me off that she wasn't able to recognize the situation.


As Lo-Pan said to Jack Burton, she wasn't put on this earth to get it.

And you weren't put on this earth to stay dry, obviously.

Do explain your presumption that everyone around you is supposed to be psychic and thereby have the ability to instantly divine your intents and purposes without you uttering a single simple apology and explanation?

Does everyone one in your generation have this wonderful expectation, or are you special, even by the standards of today's Little Darlings?

----------


## Micketto

> Does everyone one in your generation have this wonderful expectation


No, we don't.     

Nor does she.

----------

